# Filterempfehlung - Wie gehe ich vor



## amselmeister (1. Mai 2015)

Hall und schönen 1 Mai euch

Ich habe mal eine etwas längere frage auf die ich auch nach durchlesen der Einsteigerfragen und des Lexikons usw keine Antwort habe.

Ich habe eine Teich mit Fischen und Filter. Teichgröße und Volumen ist geschätzt. Sollte aber ca 3500L sein. Fische habe ich 6 Goldfische drin und nachwuchs 10 Stück.
filter ist ein Kauffilter von Ubbink: Pure Filtre 5000 mit UVC und eigenbau Siebfilter davor (bilder)

Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir einen anderen filter kaufen /bauen soll.
Die wichtigste frage natürlich: Bringt das was?
Mein Teich ist nun nicht super klar. Auch im Sommer nicht. aber ich bin nicht ganz unzufrieden. Ich kann oft bis auf den Boden schauen.

Pflanzen könnt ihr ja sehen an den bildern. Ist nun noch etwas mehr geworden. Unterwasser habe ich __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest drin.

ich stelle mir die frage was es im Low-Budget und Einsteigerbereich für filter gibt , vorallem bei diesen selbstbaufiltern. Was bringen diese und für welche gegebenheiten sind die genau? Also viele dinge sind ja bestimmt nur für Koi teiche sinnvoll oder wenn man Kristall Klares Wasser haben will.
Das ist aber gar nicht kein Ziel (klar schön wäre es)

Welches ,,Verbesserung,, wäre denn Sinnvoll wenn man bedenkt das ich kein Vermögen ausgeben kann und vorallem nicht so viel Platz habe um da so ein Filter -monster hinzustellen.

Ich sehe immer wieder diese Regentonnenfilter. Wie genau Arbeiten diese. Sind das immer mehrere tonnen. Müssen das mehrere sein? Arbeiten die sogesehen immer nach dem selben Prinzip wie mein jetziger filter nur halt größer?

Wichtig für mich wäre auch zu wissen welche größe ausreichend ist. also bei meinem kleinen teich ob es da so 300L Tonnen sein müssen.

Danke schon mal für euch mühe

Gruß andre


----------



## amselmeister (1. Mai 2015)

mmhh bin ich in dem Bereich falsch , solls doch in die Technik ecke oder sind heute noch alle mit Kater im Bett


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo André,

Mein Teich ist zwar etwas größer aber ich habe genau die gleichen Ansprüche wie du.
Wenig Geld für einen Filter ausgeben, aber trotzdem gute Ergebnisse haben.

Also mein Filter ist tatsächlich die von dir  angesprochene Regentonnenvariante.
Ich habe derzeit eine 300 l Tonne. Da sind je 1 m2 grobe und feine Filtermatten drin.
Wasser wird durch den Schlauch bis auf ca. 10 cm über Tonnenboden reingepumpt und durchläuft dann die zuerst groben und anschließend die feinen Matten.
Ich werde ihn aber um eine 2. Tonne erweitern. In die kommen 60 cm Filterbürsten , die den groben Schmutz rausholen. Die sind einfacher zu reinigen als die Matten.
Das Wasser ist Top und ich kann in über 1m tiefe die Steinchen sehen.
  
Also ich bin begeistert. Filter incl. Pumpe 4500 l/h bei 35W haben keine 200€ gekostet.

Kann nur gutes berichten.

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## amselmeister (1. Mai 2015)

wenn ich das so lese ist das ja aber reine Schmutzfilterung oder wie? Hast du keine Bitonne mit Steinen oder __ Hel-x oder so?
Ich muss echt das ganze Forum nochmal durchlesen. Ich dachte hier gibt es so einen Überischtsthread oder so, aber  leider nicht.

Kannst du mal den genauen Aufbau beschreiben und Fotos vom Filter senden?

wichtig wäre für mich zb welche große ausreicht. Wenn die Profildaten der nutzer Stimmen sind da wlche die haben 2 tonnen mit 300 L aber einen Teich mit 14.000L. 
Dann brauche ich ja nur was kleines.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre,
so ganz stimmt das ja mit kleinen Filtern nicht, mal nur ein Beispiel: Ankes Filter. Das ist nur einer der threads, aber dafür ein recht langer mit viel Argumentation. Es spricht nicht viel dagegen, eine große Tonne mit nur einem Filtermedium zu nehmen, wenn man es einfacher möchte. Gerade der im thread immer wieder "antreibende" Jürgen hat viel mit verschiedenen Filtermedien experimentiert, und darüber hier im Forum berichtet. 
Eine Durchströmung der Tonne von unten nach oben würde ich bevorzugen, ebenso einen Schmutzablaß am Boden.
Ein Vorfilter (sei es die Strumpfhose, oder ein Sieb) vermeidet, dass der Filter mit gröberen Teilen wie Blättern etc. belastet wird. Wenn ich meinen Teich mit Deinem vergleiche, dann habe ich vermutlich in etwa soviel Fisch pro m³, aber ein paar mehr Pflanzen, und damit keinen extrem höheren Filterbedarf .


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

Ja mit den Pflanzen ist so eine sache. Die Pflanzen am Rand sind ja schon recht viel . UW Pflanzen sind ja das worauf es ankommt, aber die wollen nie so richtig kommen. Habe seit 2-3 wochen nun besagte UW Pflanzen drin und nur wenn ich Glück habe verkümmern die nicht. Warum auch immer.
Jemand sagte mal ,wenn die nix werden ist ja eigendlich alles gut, denn dann gibt es ja gar keine Nährstoffe die die essen können und somit auch kein ,,Problem,,


Wegen dem Filter dachte ich mir folgendes damit das alles nicht zu groß wird. Was haltet ihr davon.
UVC und siebfilter so behalten. Den jetzigen Filter nur auf Matten umbauen und dann eine 3 Kiste dazu nur mit __ Hel-X. Diese Kiste aber so klein wie nötig. 

Macht das so sinn? Dann in die Kiste erst eine Grobe Matte dann eine Feine? Müssen da abstandshalter zwischen? Dort wäre der Wasserverlauf von oben nach unten, dann beim Hel-x von unten nache oben.?
Beim Hel-X geht das ja oder?
Wo genau kommen die anschlüsse hin bei der 3 tonne? 

Welches Hel-x ist da am besten geeignet. 

Den thread von anke lese ich mir durch


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (2. Mai 2015)

Eine Frage habe ich noch zu deinen Pflanzen.
Hast du schon mal deine Wasserwerte kontrolliert bzw. kontrollieren lassen?
Verkümmern nur die UW-Pflanzen?
Wenn die Werte nicht OK sind, wächst da nichts.

Die Sache mit dem Filter versteh ich nicht ganz.
Du möchtest 3 Kisten/Behälter nehmen. In die erste grobe Matten, die 2. feine Matten und die dritte mit __ Hel-X.

Warum machst du mit dem Wasserdurchfluss einen Unterschied? Ich würde immer von unten nach oben laufen lassen.
Welchen Erfolg erhoffst du dir von Hel-X?

Ich selber habe nicht mal eine UVC drin.
Algen vor allem am Anfang der Wachstumsperiode. Jetzt nur noch ab und zu ein paar Fadenalgen.
Die Pflanzen wachsen alle perfekt und das ohne viel Aufwand.

Weiß nicht ob ich den Link posten darf, aber so habe ich meinen gebaut.
http://teich-filter.eu/teichfilter-bauanleitung/neue-teichfilter-bauanleitung/index.html

http://teich-filter.eu/teich-filter-shop/schwerkraft-teichfilter/teichfilter-set-5000.html


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

Wasserwerte Kontroliere ich mit den Streifen und dem Tröpchen Set für 2 KH und PH
Messen lassen habe ich es bislang nicht.
Die Werte meiner tests sind alle soweit OK und mit den Härten habe ich Probleme.

Also wegen den Pflanzen ist es so das alles wächst aber halt klein bleibt. Gut, ist ja auch alles erst 2-3 Jahre alt.
war gerade draußen. Die UW Pflanzen sind schon wieder zusammengesackt und nur so groß wie beim Kauf.

Wegen Filter. Nein so nicht. Die erste ist der schon vorhandene Siebfilter, 2 Kiste umbau auf 2 Matten oder so und in die 3 __ Hel-x.

Ja was erhoffe ich mir vom Hel-x wohl? Saubereres Wasser. Ihr redet doch immer davon dass das ein Wunderzeug ist, daher dachte ich mir , wie wäre es so?

Ich wollte wenig aufwand Betreiben und vorhandenes Nutzen. Daher die jetzigen filter behalten und da ist nun mal der Wasserlauf erst mal von oben nach unten.

Das mit de von unten nach oben verstehe ich eh nicht wirklich wie das zB bei Matten gehen soll. Dann wird doch gar nicht richtig gefiltert


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (2. Mai 2015)

Lies dir mal die Seite durch, die ich gepostet habe.  Da wird das mit dem Schwerkraftfilter gut erklärt. Den bestehenden kannst du nutzen. Die entsprechenden Matten rein und los. Ich persönlich habe mit die Tonne genommen, damit ich nicht sooft den Filter reinigen muss. Die Tonne mit Anschlüssen kostet ca. 50 € und die Matten zusammen auch.Also mit 100€ hast du einen kompletten Filter.
Wollte auch nicht glauben, dass der funktioniert.
Aber war ein Versuch Wert und der ist positiv ausgefallen. 
Letztes Jahr haben wir den bei einem Freund ebenfalls gebaut, aber mit 2 Tonnen und den Filterbürsten. Der ist auch begeistert. Wollte auch nicht glauben, dass das klappt.
Einmal im Monat muss die erste Tonne gesäubert werden. Und das aber auch nur, weil die Pflanzen jetzt erst richtig loslegen. Ab Mai nur noch sehr selten.
Und das ist für mich ausschlaggebend. Guter Filter, der aber nicht so oft gereinigt werden muss.

Mit __ Hel-X und Zeolith hab ich auch lange überlegt. Aber bisher brauche ich nichts davon. Selbst die angepriesene UVC brauche ich nicht.


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

Also du hast nur Matten? Ja weil die haben ich ja schon, oder kommt es da auf die größe an?

soll ich das nun einfach machen wie ich meine mit den Matten zB oder habt ihr da nun doch noch direkte Empfehlungen

hatte ich schon nach Fotos von deinem Filter gefragt?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (2. Mai 2015)

Hast du den Aufbau mit dem Filter gelesen?
Berechne nur dein Filtervolumen und den einer Regentonne.
Habe wie schon erwähnt 1 m2 Matten die 5 cm stark sind.
Ich behaupte mal, dass die mehr Filterfläche haben als deine.

Meine Empfehlung habe ich schon erwähnt.


----------



## Nori (2. Mai 2015)

Für dein kleines Volumen reicht eine Tonne.
Deine bereits vorhandenen UVC kannst beibehalten (vor dem Filtereingang in die Leitung einbauen).

In die Tonne (Durchströmung von Unten nach Oben) kommen je 2 PPI 10, PPI 20 und PPI 30 Matten mit 4-5 cm Stärke (da passen deine alten Matten garantiert nicht mehr, die Tonne hat ganz andere Maße). Oben auf kannst dein __ Hel-X noch in Säcken einlagern und mit Säcken von Muschelkalk beschweren.
Der Auslauf erfolgt Oben.
In der Tonne lässt man unten eine Absetzkammer - die teilt man mittels einer Lochplatte (Lichtstegplatte und kleinen Distanzfüßchen ab (da kann man Rohrreste dazu verwenden). Den Schmutzablauf nicht vergessen (DN 50 sollte hier reichen)
Die Filtermatten können einfach übereinander ggelegt werden - Distanzen sind nicht erforderlich.
(Man kann auch Wellenschnittmatten verwenden - dann bekommt man automatisch etwas Abstand zwischen den Matten).
Beim Einlauf genügt ein DN 50, dass man schon mit Baumarktrohren ohne spezielle Tüllen etc. auf einen 1,5" Schlauch adaptieren kann. Den Einlauf aber oberhalb der Lichtstegplatte enden lassen - am besten mit einem Bogen, so dass nicht ständig in die Mulmschicht reingepumpt wird. Das Rohr selbst würde ich durch den Deckel verlegen - etwas größer aussparen, dann kann man den Deckel leicht beiseite drehen.
Auslauf dann DN 70 in den Teich.

Eine extra Vorfiltrierung mittels Spaltsieb etc. kannst dir bei dem großen Mattenvolumen und in Anbetracht des kleinen Teichvolumens sparen.

Ich denke bei dieser Konfiguration hast du auf alle Fällle Reinigungsintervalle von 2-3 Monaten anfänglich, später eher noch länger.

Einen ähnichen Aufbau (UVC, Vorfilter, eine Tonne und eine nachgeschaltete kleinere Bioabteilung) betreibe ich seit Jahren bei ungefähr dem 4-fachen Volumen) - ich reinige während der Saison die Tonne 1 Mal (ist jetzt nach ca. 2 Monaten Betrieb fällig - erfahrungsgemäss ist dann bis Oktober nichts mehr zu machen)


Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

klingt ja nicht schlecht. aber von welcher Tonnengröße reden wir.?
Aus Optik und Platzgründen habe ich ein Problem mit tonnen die nach oben in die höhe gehen. Mir wäre was breites lieber. Ist das egal wie man das macht?= 

Hast du gerade zufällig einen Thread parrat mit bilder wo so eine Tonne gemacht wurde.
Ankes Thread lese ich später noch

Schmutzablauf ganz unten mittig? Und dann mit Schieber?

Was ist diese Absetzkammer und wie hoch sollte diese sein (wieviel % der Tonnenhöhe?)

Meins du mit teilen der Kammer in der Breite in 2 Kammern oder in der höhe teilen?

Also sagen wir bei  25% der tonnenhöhe diese Lochplatte und daraf direkt über die Platte den Einlauf . dann folgen dann schon einfach übereinander die Matten und einfach auf die Matten gelegt das __ Hel-x in Säcken???

Dieser Bogen im Einlauf, soll der aussen sein oder innen? bogen nach oben oder zur Seite?


----------



## Nori (2. Mai 2015)

Für die Absetzkammer reichen 15 cm. Wenn du ne andere Tonnenart günstig bekommst, die mehr in die Breite geht, werden erfahrungsgemäß auch die Kosten für die Matten höher.
Du kannst nat auch diese normale 300 Liter Tonne etwas eingraben - dazu muss aber der Schmutzablauf eine kleinen Serviceschacht bekommen.
Den Einlauf lässt man innen an der Wandung nach unten laufen und dann kommt der 90° Bogen zur Tonnenmitte hin.
Alternativ kannst auch ne kleine bodenabsaugende Schmutzwasserpumpe einsetzen (so hab ich es gemacht) - dann erspart man sich den Schmutzablauf.
Enstsprechend dieser Pumpe wählt man dann halt die Höhe der Absetzkammer - ist aber kein Problem du hast genug Platz in so einer Tonne.
Die wird alle paar Wochen einfach mal in Betrieb genommen (am besten bei abgeschalteter Filterpumpe).

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

Und diese Pumpe wir dann einfach reingelgt dauerhaft mit einem Anschluss nach aussen?

Also soll der einlauf mittig in der Tonne Platziert werden sozusagen und dann nach unten gerichtet so dass das Wasser auf diese Lochabdeckung läuft?

Wieviele Löcher sollen denn in die Stegplatte und wie groß

Bilder würden wirklich helfen.

diese tonne wäre gut
https://www.hagebau.de/p/garantia-regentonnen-eckig-203-l-anHG_PROD_4023122115045/?itemId=S647580


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 
Wie ich sehe, hast du dir die Seite noch nicht angeschaut.
Da ist eine Skizze im Querschnitt und mit Text, der das System erklärt.


Das Sieb ist  eine Idee.
Hab ich aber nicht.
Hält aber auch so.

Kann die Werte von Nori nur bestätigen.
Anfangs 2 mal und dann im Herbst noch einmal.


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

nee sorry muss das wetter ausnutzen und unser kleiner ist momentan auch nur am quängeln.
Aber morgen solls regnen da lese ich mir die Seite durch ( bzw die 28 )


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

kann den Beitrag nicht mehr bearbeiten daher frage ich hier nochmal neu ich lese mir den langen Beitrag ja noch durch heute oder morgen eventuell ist die frage damit schon beantwortet aber ich frage hier trotzdem nochmal wenn ich das vorhabe mit der 200 Liter Tonne reicht dann da meine jetzige pumpe die hat 2500 L\h 

oder kommt es dann auch auf die Förderhöhe an bei Eingang unten in der Tonne wohl eher nicht oder

Mein problem ist auch der uvc wenn ich den noch davor schalte der ist jetzt ja dafür ausgelegt dass er einfach das Wasser sozusagen fallen lässt in den nächsten Filter wenn ich den jetzt bis zu einem Meter vor der Tonne habe muss das Wasser ja für den rest noch gepumpt Werden.

 Wie löst man das denn


----------



## Nori (2. Mai 2015)

Schau dir einfach meine Fotos an (sind nicht mehr ganz aktuell) - da siehst du meine Tonne. Obenauf die Muschelkalk-Säcke (2 Funktionen: Beschweren und Wasserhärte ausgleichen), darunter hab ich 50 Liter __ Hel-X (soviel brauchst du nat. nicht). - du siehst auch den kleinen DN 40-Anschluß meiner Schmutzwasserpumpe.
Das Einlaufrohr führt man an der Tonnenwandung nach unten und dann vor der Lichstegplatte ein Bogen Richtung Tonnenmitte - dieses Rohr kann man mittels Rasterbänder oder auch spezieller Rohrhalter an den beiden Verstrebungseisen der Tonne befestigen - genau wie das Rohr der Pumpe.
Du musst halt dann entsprechend die Matten ausschneiden...

Zu deinem Link:
Das ist die kleinere Variante mit 200 Litern - ich würde die 300-er nehmen - von der Höhe nehmen die sich nichts. Hab meine damals bei Hornbach für unter 20,- €  gekauft.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (2. Mai 2015)

Mit der Tonne sehe ich genau wie Nori.
Ob 200 oder 300 Liter. Ich würde auch immer die größere nehmen.

Die Kennlinie der Pumpe kenne ich nicht. Aber wenn 2500 l/h Stunde das maximale ist, wird es laut Bauchgefühl eng.
Kannst du aber ja testen.
Wenn du die Tonne halb eingräbst, sparst du aber schon einen halben Meter und gewinnst Leistung. Außerdem sieht es dann fast so aus, wie deine jetzige Lösung.
Mal was anderes. Mich würde interessieren, was deine Pumpe an Strom verbraucht.
Meine hat 4500 l/h bei 35 Watt.

Viel Spaß beim lesen.


@Nori 
 Dein Teich ist ja der Knaller.


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

Die Pumpe hat 40 Watt meine ich
Ist diese hier

http://www.pontec.com/de/pontec-bachlaufpumpe-pondomax-eco-2500.html

Naja da ich mit dem jetzigen Filter schon nicht schlecht Fahre ist eine 300Liter Tonne schon recht groß finde ich.
Weil die 300er habe ich ja hier, die ist echt wuchtig.

und eingraben ist auch so eine sache. Dann MUSS ich ja den schmutzablauf über Pumpe machen und die ganzen anschlüsse usw unten versiffen so.

Was spricht denn so gegen die 200L Variante?


----------



## Nori (2. Mai 2015)

Die ist annähernd genau so hoch wie die 300-er - wie gesagt die Schmutzpumpe ist kein Muss - du kannst auch einen schmalen Schacht neben der Tonne für den Ablauf ausheben, wenn die Tonne versenkt eingebaut wird - die Pumpe ist zwar nicht das große "Sparschwein", aber die Pontec sind nicht schlecht (ist ja irgendwie die B-Linie von Oase).
Das Wasser würde bestimmt schön gemächlich durch die Tonne strömen mit dem kleinen Pümpli ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo

so ich habe das Thema von Anke durch (das mit 28 Seiten)

Es bleiben aber einige fragen offen, aber zum Verständnis schon echt guter Lesestoff.

Der filter der da gemacht wurde und der hier Empfohlen wurden von Nori und Teichfreund  unterscheiden sich ja deutlich .

Erst mal wegen Schwerkraft und gepumpt: Prinzipiell klar, aber bei mir ist das ja nicht Schwerkraft. Ich wollte das ja mit der Pumpe unten in die Tonne laufen lassen.
Was ich mich frage bei der Bauanleitung von anke/Jürgen:
Warum haben die eine Pumpe oben für den Tonnenauslauf und nicht einfach nur ein Loch (wie Notüberlauf)
Das würde doch gehen oder nicht? also einfach einen Rücklauf oben an der Tonne ohne Pumpe.

Die haben ja eine Tonne in der tonne, also eine kleine Tonne (Curverbox) in der Regentonne für das Grobe, da kann man ja auch noch einen Sieb reinmachen. aber warum müssen diese siebe immer schräg? Und kann das auch einfach gerade?
Ich habe meinen siebfilter ja auch schräg, aber dann läuft der schmutz immer zur einen Seite die dann schnell ,,überläuft,,

Ich stelle mal 2 bilder aus dem Thread mit rein und wollte wissen, wo ist der Grundlegende unterschied zwischen den Systemen und kann ich beides verwenden?

Die Tonne wird eine 200L und wird nicht eingebuddelt weil ich auch einen Schmutzablauf machen wollte an den ich so rankommen will.(ohne pumpe)

Ich müsste halt erst mal wissen was ich besser machen kann und was reicht. Klar, Noris Variante ist einfacher , aber ist die Variante von Jürgen Effektiver?

Wegen dem __ Hel-X : Reichen da 50L oder besser 100
Und welches ist am besten geeignet? Es gibt ja verschiedene oder?

Falls es zu Jügens Tonne kommt ist da ein Absatz den ich nicht verstehe.

-------------------

da du eine gepumte anlage hast solltest du auch darauf achten das der korb unterhalb von der oberen kante der tonne liegt und somit ein notüberlauf vorhanden ist, wenn nicht oben ein loch nachboheren. ich hoffe du hast mich verstanden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wenn dein filter nicht wie ankes filter vergraben ist, wäre ralfs vorschlag mit dem ablaufhahn natürlich von vorteil.

@beide
da ich am anfang ja nicht wußte das ihr beide schwimmende filterkörper als biofilter einsetzt, müßen wir den auslauf von der box ändern.
mein vorschlag wäre:
das rohr dort abschneiden wo die schwimmenden filterkörper nach unten enden. dann ein rohrverbinder/muffe und einen verschlussdeckel im baumarkt besorgen und unten verschließen.
danach löcher vorne und an den seiten in das rohr bohren, so das der filterraum gleichmäßig durchströmt wird. wichtig, ein loch nach unten machen sonst entsteht dort (ähnlich wie beim patronenfilter) eine gammelecke.kleiner tipp...an den rechten und linken seiten ruhig ein paar löcher mehr bohren wie nach vorne hin.

------------------------------

danke und Gruß
Andre


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (3. Mai 2015)

Habe mal 2 Fotos zur Verdeutlichung gemacht.
Wasser wird aus dem Teich
  
in Tonne gepumpt.
  
Zulauf über den Schlauch bis ca. 10 - 15 cm über Tonnenboden.
Ablauf über 2'' Auslauf.

In der Tonne sind von unten nach oben die groben und die feinen Filtermatten drin.
Mehr mache ich nicht für die Filterung.

Ich war gestern noch mal beim Teichdealer und habe mein Wasser testen lassen.
Alle Werte bestens.
Von daher sehe ich keinen Grund, mehr in die Filterung zu investieren.

Das einzige was ich wahrscheinlich noch machen werde, aber auch nur aus Besquemlichkeit, ist eine 2. Tonne mit Filterbürsten vor die Tonne mit den Filterschwämmen installieren. Die Bürsten sind einfacher zu reinigen als die Matten.
Alternativ könnte ich die Bürsten noch mit in die Tonne stellen.

Was spricht dagegen, die Variante rein mit Filtermatten zu testen?
Pimpen und tunen kannst du den Filter immer noch.


Mal gespannt, was du  machst.


----------



## amselmeister (3. Mai 2015)

ich würde wenn dann lieber gleich die vernünftige Variante machen als wenn die Chance sehr hoch ist das ich die später sowieso nachrüsten muss dann lieber gleich

Was ist das für ein Schlauch der bei dir durch den deckel kommt?

Ich sollte mir den großen thred ja durchlesen und als direkte Empfehlung und anregung nehmen und wenn ich das was dort steht nehme widerspricht dem das halt dass ich es so machen soll wie du zum beispiel mit den Bürsten und so weiter denn die sind wohl nichts

vielleicht ist das auch übertrieben ich danke dir ja auch für deine Tipps bin halt noch unschlüssig was ich machen soll

Vor allem habe ich es so verstanden dass es vor allem auf die Bio Abteilung ankommt bei der Filterung in meinem Fall und die hätte ich dann ja überhaupt nicht mehr beziehungsweise gut nach Noris Plan schon wenn ich das __ Hel-x oben auf lege

momentan sieht mein teich auch fast so aus wie bei dir nur das am teich rand und am boden ziemlich was abgelagert ist


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (3. Mai 2015)

Das ist ein 1,5'' verstärkter Spiralschlauch, der das Wasser von der Teichpumpe in die Tonne transportiert.
Mein Hinweis war folgende Seite: 
http://teich-filter.eu/teichfilter-bauanleitung/neue-teichfilter-bauanleitung/index.html

Danach habe ich meinen gebaut.

Auf den Filtermatten siedeln sich Bakterien an. Je größer die Oberfläche Filterfläche, desto größer die Anzahl der Helferlein. 
Der Filter läuft seit fast drei Jahren.
Vorher hatte ich auch mit Schwebealgen zu kämpfen und die Sichttiefe betrug vielleicht gerade mal 50 cm.
Nach knapp 3-4 Wochen, sah ich den Boden.

Soviel zu meiner Erfahrung.

Die Entscheidung was du machst, kann dir keiner abnehmen.
;-)


----------



## amselmeister (3. Mai 2015)

Das verstehe ich nicht.
du sagtest doch du hast diese ganz einfache Variante mir nur einer tonne und nur Matten und dann auch von unten nach oben.
Jetzt sagst du das wasser kommt von oben rein


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (3. Mai 2015)

Das ist eine einfache Darstellung des Filters.
Der Schlauch geht von oben durch den Deckel am Rand vorbei nach unten in die Tonne und das Wasser durchläuft dann nach oben die Filtermedien.

Das war wohl ein Missvertändnis.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre,
zur Filtertonne hast Du ja zwei Varianten bekommen - einmal __ Hel-X, und einmal Schwämme dank' Nori . Zu "teichfilter.eu" gibt es ganz viele Beiträge hier im Forum, die den Filter diskutieren.
Es war sicher verwirrend, wie man Leitungen in bzw. durch eine Tonne legen kann - da wirst Du noch einige Fragen haben. 
Wenn Du einen Vorfilter hast, dann nimm' ihn ihn auch. Mein link mit Ankes Beitrag war eine Idee, wie man einen Vorfilter in die Filtertonne bringen kann (muss man nicht, man kann ihn auch darüber stellen).
Schwerkraft ist auch nicht nötig - dann ist die Pumpe in Beitrag #23 nicht mehr in der Filtertonne, sondern pumpt aus dem Teich/Pumpenschacht in den Vorfilter. 
Egal was Du machst - entscheide Dich für zunächst Schwerkraft oder nicht (d. h. Einbuddeln oder nicht). So lange Du mit einer 200er (oder 300er) Filtertonne klar kommst, ist das mehr eine Frage der Optik (und nur ein kleinerer Mehrverbrauch an Strom). Im zweiten Schritt wählst Du das Filtermedium für die Tonne (z. B. Matten oder Hel-X), und baust das Innenleben dementsprechend.
Es gibt erst mal keinen Grund, über eine neue Pumpe nachzudenken, bevor Du den Filter nicht gebaut und in Betrieb genommen hast. Das würde ich dann tun, wenn nach Inbetriebnahme und Einlaufphase die Wasserqualität immer noch nicht zufriedenstellend ist. Eine Pumpe ist schneller gekauft und gewechselt, als der Filter gebaut.


----------



## amselmeister (4. Mai 2015)

@Pierre: Verstanden !!

@Rolf.
Ja das stimmt, es sind noch einige ?? da.
Klar ich teste das erst mal so. Nur sieht man ja anhand des Threads von anke das ja Feinheiten darüber entscheiden ob das Teil überhaupt läuft oder nicht, oder ob das Wasser klarer wird oder nicht.

Das mit der Grobfilterung in der tonne gefällt mir gut, da ich sonst ja noch höher komme. Aber ist auch schwer umzusetzen.
Der vorfilter muss ja immer höher sein wie der Einlauf der Regentonne oder?

also das eine kann ich schon mal anhaken. Schwerkraft wird es nicht, das heißt die Tonne soll oben stehen.

Aber wegen der Wahl des Mediums da gibt es noch redebadarf 
Kann man nicht im vorfeld schon sagen was besser gedacht ist? Ich dachte __ Hel-x wäre ,,ein muss,,
Würde es auch gerne versuchen, und am besten mit Kombination aus Matten, Hel-x und evtl Muschelkalk etc.

Bevor ich loslege müssten aber noch die offenen fragen aus Post  #23 beantwortet werden ( das wäre nett)

Wenn ich den vorfilter nicht mit in die Tonne einbaue, und der eingang der Tonne ja unten ist, müsste der Vorfilterkasten ja nur minimal höhe auf dem Boden stehen als der tonneneingang odeR?

Könnte ich dann nicht sogar meinen gesammten Kasten so nehmen als vorfilterung (UVC,Sieb) nur die frage was soll dann in den schwarzen? Nichts, oder schon matten?


----------



## amselmeister (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute

Gar nichts mehr los hier , schade. Bin ich doch in der falschen Foren ecke?
Leider komme ich ohne eure hilfe so nicht weiter. Wäre echt klasse wenn da noch hilfe kommt.
Würde das ungern alles 3 mal neu bauen, sondern lieber nun mit euch besprechen

Heute bei der Arbeit sind mir noch zusätzlich ein paar sachen eingefallen die ich klären muss.

Ich befürchte das Funktioniert alles so gar nicht wie ich das vorhabe. Oder ich habe das Physikalische prinzip nicht verstanden mit den Wasserständen und dem Druck. Ich tue mich da etwas schwer.
Vorallem mit dieser sache wo der einlauf ist und wo der auslauf (oben oder unten) und den unterschied usw , das müsst ihr mir mal erklären.

Wenn ich meine alte Kiste zB nehme als vorfilter und die auch auf den Boden stelle und den Auslauf minimal höher stelle als den Einlauf der Tonne (unten) dann läuft es ja da rein. OK, aber wenn die Tonne ja voll ist, das ist ja auch einiges an Druck was da das wasser ausübt.
Läuft mir da nicht der vorfilter wieder über? Und was ist, wenn die Pumpe mal nicht läuft.

Schon mal fragen für später:
wie genau geht das mit den Durchführungen ? Wie nennt sich das, wie wir das abgedichtet und wie halten die HT Rohe? Kleben? Kann man da den Tangit Kleber nehmen? 

Wegen dem Schmutzablauf. Da wollte ich einen 50ger Schieber nehmen. Muss der unten in der tonne in die mitte oder kann der auch Seitlich an der tonne sein ganz unten? Muss die Tonne schräg stehen (in richtung schieber) ??


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (4. Mai 2015)

Versuche mal ein paar Sachen zu erklären, jedenfalls so wie ich es sehe.

Der Wasserstand der ersten Tonne muss über dem, der zweiten Tonne sein.
Ansonsten ist der Wasserstand  der beiden Tonnen gleich hoch.
Durch den Höhenunterschied kannst du das Wasser von oben in die 2. Tonne laufen lassen.
Wobei ich auch hier das Wasser von unten nach oben filtern lassen würde.
Warum von unten nach oben?
Das Wasser kommt als “Strahl“ von der Pumpe in die Tonne. Nur wenn das Wasser langsam von unten nach oben steigt, ist gewährleistet, dass die Filtermedien komplett durchflossen werden.
Von oben nach unten würde nur eine kleine Fläche genutzt.
Nachspielen kannst du das im Spülbecken. Wasser aufdrehen und Schwamm drunter. So wird der nicht wirklich komplett nass. Jetzt den Abfluss zu machen, Schwamm beschweren damit er nicht aufschwimmt und Wasser aufdrehen. Jetzt wird der Schwamm komplett durchflossen.

Ich hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich.

Zu den Übergängen.
Ich habe die verschraubbare Variante für die Tonnendurchführung. Erkennst du auf meinem Bild. Verklebt hab ich nichts.

Ich habe keinen Schmutzauslauf.
Aber wenn, muss der natürlich unten sein. 
Auf keinen Fall darfst du die Tonne schief stellen. Einmal wegen des Wasserdrucks und zum anderen wegen des Wasserspiegels.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir etwas helfen konnte.


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2015)

hier mal zwei Links zu Forenbeiträgen aus dem Lexikon...vielleicht hilft das ja noch mal zum Veranschaulichen weiter.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/gepumptes-filtersystem.41209/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwerkraft-filtersystem.41212/


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre,
mit "Einlauf von oben" in die Tonne einführen (der dann nach unten geht) sparst Du ein seitliches "Durchbohren" der Tonne. Das ist ein wenig preiswerter. Ansonsten kannst Du ja auch mal bei mir schauen, wie man so eine Filtertonne bauen kann:


RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> nachdem man hier im Forum viel über Selbstbaufilter ab 200 Liter lesen kann, will ich gerne einen Vorschlag für eine Nummer kleiner einstellen.


Ich persönlich finde das Ergebnis nicht als die beste Lösung, der thread beantwortet vermutlich einige Deiner Fragen. Wichtig bei so einer Filtertonnenkonstruktion sind zwei Fragen: Was passiert mit dem Wasser ...
..., wenn die Pumpe ausfällt (defekt, Stromausfall, Sicherung fliegt 'raus)?
..., wenn eine der Leitungen verstopft ist?
Für den ersten Fall ist es erstrebenswert, dass keine Tonne überlaufen kann. In Deinem Fall mit erhöhter Aufstellung wäre es auch nett, wenn die Tonne nicht komplett leerläft. Im zweiten Fall sollte man einen Überlauf haben, durch den das Wasser wieder in den Teich zurück gelangt (sonst wird er leer gepumpt).
Die Vorfilterkiste kann also ruhig in oder über der Tonne stehen, und in die Filtertonne selbst überlaufen. Wie Du bei meiner Filtertonne siehst, habe ich keinen Notüberlauf, aber einen großen Drahtkorb vor dem Auslauf (der sehr unwahrscheinlich verstopft). 
Die Regentonnen sind aus PE und lassen sich nicht "kleben" im herkömmlichen Sinne.


----------



## amselmeister (5. Mai 2015)

Ja die Beiträge aus dem Lexikon habe ich schon gelesen aber das hilft mir bei meiner frage nicht weiter.
Denn ich raff es eifach nicht. Sorry.
Also wenn ich die vorhandene Filterkiste als vorfilter nutze dann muss die Kiste ÜBER der Regentonne sein , oder halt drin wie in dem Thread von anke wo da ein Filter im Filter ist? Wenn der vorfilter unten auf dem Boden steht und die nur höher als das EINLAUFROHR der Regentonne ist, das reicht nicht?

Wegen überaluf: Wenn der auslauf der Regentonne oben ist, ist das doch schon ein Notüberlauf oder nicht? das kann doch gar nicht überlaufen meine ich.

Was genau meint ihr mit Wasserstand? Also oberkante wasser?

Wegen den durchführungen
Es gibt ja sowas
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Tank-Durchfuehrung-75-mm-Profi-Qualitaet

und sowas
http://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Tankdurchfuehrung-40/50-x-40mm-1-3/4-AG

Beim ersten kann ich da so HT Rohre reinstecken und dann verkleben?

Und das zweite, das wäre was, wo der Schieber draufgesteckt wird? Und dann verkleben?
Ich meine dass das mal jeamnd gemacht hat mit Tangit. Egal ob es PE ist oder nicht. 
Wie soll man das denn sonst alles abdichten?

Und der Schmutzablauf unten oder Seitlich?

Ist denn keiner hier wie der User Jürgen, der wie in ankes Thread einem Neuling Schritt für Schritt wirklich alles erklären kann.
Das wäre echt suuuuuuuuuuuper


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (5. Mai 2015)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ja die Beiträge aus dem Lexikon habe ich schon gelesen aber das hilft mir bei meiner frage nicht weiter.
> Denn ich raff es eifach nicht. Sorry.
> Also wenn ich die vorhandene Filterkiste als vorfilter nutze dann muss die Kiste ÜBER der Regentonne sein , oder halt drin wie in dem Thread von anke wo da ein Filter im Filter ist? Wenn der vorfilter unten auf dem Boden steht und die nur höher als das EINLAUFROHR der Regentonne ist, das reicht nicht?



Schau dir die Skizze aus Thread #23 mal genau an.
Da erkennst du, dass oben schwimmende Kiste, einen höheren Wasserstand hat als die große Tonne.
Das ist das entscheidende!!! Der Wasserpiegel der ersten Tonne muss höher sein als der der 2. Tonne.
Dabei ist es egal, ob das Tonne in Tonne ist oder beide einzeln nebeneinander stehen.



amselmeister schrieb:


> Ja die Beiträge aus dem Lexikon habe ich schon gelesen aber das hilft mir bei meiner frage nicht weiter.
> Wegen überaluf: Wenn der auslauf der Regentonne oben ist, ist das doch schon ein Notüberlauf oder nicht? das kann doch gar nicht überlaufen meine ich.



Das ist kein Notüberlauf. Wo würdest du denn den Überlauf machen? 
Damit die größe Der Tonne genutzt werden kann, wird der Überlauf so weit oben wie möglich angebracht.
Das Wasser kann niemals (!!!) über den Auslauf steigen, es sei denn, die Pumpe ist zu stark für deinen Auslauf. 
Dann müsste der Auslauf vergrößert werden.



amselmeister schrieb:


> Ja die Beiträge aus dem Lexikon habe ich schon gelesen aber das hilft mir bei meiner frage nicht weiter.
> Was genau meint ihr mit Wasserstand? Also oberkante wasser?


Wasserstand = Oberkante Wasser



amselmeister schrieb:


> Ja die Beiträge aus dem Lexikon habe ich schon gelesen aber das hilft mir bei meiner frage nicht weiter.
> Wegen den durchführungen
> Es gibt ja sowas
> http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Tank-Durchfuehrung-75-mm-Profi-Qualitaet
> ...



Ich habe sowas wie bei pvc-welt.de
Verklebt habe ich nichts.

Schmutzablauf ganz unten.
Da ist egal wo.

Hoffe, dass es etwas verständlicher wurde.


----------



## amselmeister (5. Mai 2015)

Also wegen Wasserstand.
Ja also muss der Wasserstand der vorfilterkiste immer höher sein. Also reicht nicht wenn die über dem Einlauf der tonne steht? OK, dann geht das mit meiner vorhandenen kiste ja schon mal gar nicht. Also aus Optischen Gründen, weil dann müsste die ja in knapp 90cm höhe stehen . ausser ich packe die Kiste hoch, und mache den Einlauf oben und auslauf unten ,aber das ist ja eher nicht so toll sagtet ihr.

Also du hast auch die geschraubte Tankdurchführung? Ist ja auch einfacher, weil da ist ja ein Dichtring mit bei. Der beim Teichladen meinte das wird verklebt, und ich finde das muss auch schonn mindestens weil so kann man ja den Schieber einfach per Hand abmachen und da steht ja der ganze Wasserdruck drauf.

Also muss der Schieber nicht unten in der mitte sein ,sondern kann auch Seitlich ganz unten sein? gut das erspart mir eine ,,erschwerte Konstruktionsvariante,, 

Wegen dem Überlauf und Auslauf:
Also ich glaube wir meinen das selbe wissen es nur nicht.
Ich fragte ja ob man bei der Großen Regentonne ünerhaupt einen ÜberlaufSchutz braucht? Weil wie du sagst wenn der auslauf oben ist und der auch Groß genug ist kann die tonne ja nicht überlaufen.

Ist da eigentlich DN50 ausreichend ?

Auf diese Tankdurchführung von Pvc-welt passen da auch HT Rohre so drauf? 

was muss man denn als Schutz tun wenn die Pumpe mal nicht mehr läuft? Kann da was passieren? Also geht das Wasser zurück in den Teich die 200L ???

Gibt es Rückschlagklappen für den filterbau? 

sogesehen sind das die fragen die ich immer noch habe  *Lieb um hilfe frag*
--------------------------

Wegen dem Hel-X : Reichen da 50L oder besser 100
Und welches ist am besten geeignet? Es gibt ja verschiedene oder?

Gibt es Rückschlagklappen für den filterbau? 

Ist da eigentlich DN50 ausreichend für den Auslauf? 

Auf diese Tankdurchführung von Pvc-welt passen da auch HT Rohre so drauf? 

was muss man denn als Schutz tun wenn die Pumpe mal nicht mehr läuft? Kann da was passieren? Also geht das Wasser zurück in den Teich die 200L ???

Wenn man was Kleben will, kann ich Tangit nehmen oder  welches?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (5. Mai 2015)

Zum __ Hel-X kann ich dir nichts sagen.
Verwende keins.

Rückschlagklappe kannst du vom Sanitärgeschäft deines Vertrauens holen, wenn du eine möchtest.
Ich habe sie nicht.

Ich habe eine Pumpe, die mit ca. 3000 l reinpumpt.
DN50 reicht da vollkommen aus.

Auf meine Durchführung passen die Rohre.

Wenn die Pumpe ausfällt, lauft das Wasser wieder zurück in den Teich, mehr nicht.
Es sei denn, der Teich hat keinen Platz mehr für 200L.

Zu Tangit kann ich auch nichts sagen.

Lass dich nicht entmutigen. 
Aller Anfang ist schwer.
;-)


----------



## amselmeister (5. Mai 2015)

Ja merke ich wohl. Zumal hier irgendwie jemand fehlt der allwissend ist 

Ich fände es halt nur blöd alles 10 mal zu machen. Klar gibt es bestimmt auch enige die sagen, versuchen, machen , scheitern, nochmal machen.
Nur ist es für mich so das ich knapp bei Kasse bin und ungern doppelt Geld für Teile ausgeben will.

Tonne habe ich ja schon. Jetzt gehts an die Feinheiten.
Ich würde sagen den Schieber klebe ich und bestellt ein PVC rohr, dann kann ich tangit nehmen.

Nur mit den Anschlüssen an den tank bin ich nicht sicher. Ich habe ja auch nur so ein kleinen Schlauch an der Pumpe, gibt es da da adapter von Schlauchstück auf DN 50, muss ich mal gucken. 

Ist es wichtig die Groß Rohre und schläuche sind ? (durchfluss etc)

Wegen Rückschlagventil....da gibt es auch extra welche bei so Teichläden habe ich gesehen


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (5. Mai 2015)

Wenn du Geld sparen möchtest, dann besorge dir die Sachen nicht im Teichladen.
Den Tip kann ich dir noch geben.

Jetzt erzähle ich, was ich an deiner Stelle machen würde.
Du hast Schläuche, die Tonne und die Pumpe.
Was du auf jeden Fall brauchst, ist die Durchführung in DN50.
Ein 50er Rohr und ein paar Bögen aus dem Baumarkt kosten nicht die Welt. Brauchst du auch.
Die einzelnen Bögen sollten einen maximalen Winkel von 45 Grad nicht überschreiten.
Mit 90Grad habe ich mal experimentiert und festgestellt, dass der Durchfluss extrem gebremst wird.

Alles das sind Dinge, die du anschaffen musst.
Natürlich brauchst du auch noch Filtermatten.
Ich habe eine Seite gefunden, bei der du 1 m² in 5 cm Stärke für 22 € bekommst.
Je eine in grob und eine in fein würde ich kaufen.

Grob überschlagen würde ich sagen, bist du mit 60 - 70 € dabei.

Daher würde ich nur mit der Regentonne anfangen.

Das Geld für __ Hel-X und die anderen Sachen kannst du immer noch ausgeben, wenn das Ergebnis nicht stimmen sollte.
Du musst dem Filter aber auch einen guten Monat Zeit geben, damit er wirklich arbeiten kann.


----------



## amselmeister (5. Mai 2015)

Keine 90 Grad Bögen? Wie soll ich das dann IN der tonne hinbekommen, wenn ich doch Ankes/Jürgens filter nachbauen will.
Das klappt ja sonst gar nicht. 

Was mir fehlt sind halt die Feinheiten. Also die antworten auf die fragen , die die Feinheiten angehen.
Den rest werde ich wohl hinbekommen, kann das auch so zusammenklatschen, aber ich möchte es gerne gleich richtig machen. 

Hast du den Link zu deiner güsntigen Seite vergessen?
Wie genau nennt sich die Durchführung auf deinem Foto und wo hast du die weg?
Es gibt ja so viele ..........


----------



## lotta (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre,
da ich hier schon eine Weile mitlese,
ich beziehe meine groben Matten(PPI30-PPI10) sowie Vliesfiltermatten hier:
http://stores.ebay.de/steppankoiteichfilter?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
und falls es Dich weiter interessiert, hier der Link, zu meinem Tonnenfilter:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-tonnenfilter.42832/
Viel Erfolg
Gruß Bine


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (5. Mai 2015)

Hanako-koi.de
Teich-Filter.eu

Meins hab ich beim Kumpel besorgt, der ist Installateur.
Wie das genau heißt? Keine Ahnung.

Mit dem 90 Grad Bogen habe ich nur als Erfahrung weitergegeben. Ich hatte das Problem bei einem Freund, der 2 Tonnen wollte.Dabei habe ich eben Probleme gehabt, dass zu schnell Wasser reinkommt aber nicht abfließt.
Bei deiner Pumpe könnte es klappen.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre,
der 50er Auslauf ist noch ok für Dich. Ein 90°-Bogen bremst halt ein wenig die Strömung. Für Deinen Leitung vom Vorfilter in die Tonne kannst Du ruhig die 90er (bzw 87° ) Bögen nehmen.
Meine Tonnendoku hast Du ja auch gelesen. Ich würde mit den Flanschen arbeiten, und nicht mit den Verschraubungen. Tangit kann man nehmen. Für die Flansche gibt es nette Anleitungen hier im Forum, wie man die an Folie oder Tonnen klebt - dazu braucht man Polymerkleber, mit dem man einen "Dichtring" (d. h. zwei) erzeugt. Ich bin mit meinen Einschraubern sehr unglücklich. Auf die Dichtungen der Einschrauber gehört kein Kleber (wenn sie dichten sollen)!
PVC-Kleber gibt es allerorten, es muß kein Tangit sein. Schau' mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen (z. B. Koi-Discount).
ich würde Dir sehr empfehlen, die Oberkante Vorfilter auf Höhe des Vorfilters zu bringen, oder ein wenig höher (egal ob in der Tonne oder außerhalb). Bei Schaumstoff-Füllungen und Filtersieben sind Überläufe im Filter obligatorisch, vergiß die nicht.


----------



## amselmeister (6. Mai 2015)

@ Biene : Ja deinen Thread habe ich mir auch schon angesehen !!
@Pierre: Alles, klar, danke

@Rolf: Ich werde testen mit den 90Grad. Naja mit Flansche meinst du diese hier oder? 
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Tank-Durchfuehrung-75-mm-Profi-Qualitaet

Ich sehe da keinen Vorteil gegen über denen die einen Dichtring haben und einfach mit Kontermutter geschraubt werden. Könntest du mir den erklären. Ich finde nur diese sind schwerer zu montieren (montage schwer + kleben) 

Ich finde diese Gummidinger ganz gut, habe ich hier irgendwo auf einemn bild gesehen  Das ist nur so ein gummistück das von innen in das Loch eingepasst wird( Loch in Tonne)

Oh man, ich bin immer noch am überlegen wie genau ich das nun am besten anstelle .Das ,,Problem,, ist halt das ich diese vorfilterung mittel siebfilter und UVC gerne haben möchte. 
Und ich bin am überlegen wie man das Wasser am besten und gleichmäsig IN die Tonne bring. 
Bei so einer Konstruktion mit Löchern wie auf dem bild, ist es da nicht so dass das Wasser vorallem in derersten hälfte der Löcher schon alles raus ist?

gibt es einen Adapter von HT Rohr DN 50 auf Spiralschlauch?


----------



## lotta (6. Mai 2015)

Die Löcher befinden sich nur auf der Oberseite des Rohres und sind bei mir ja abgedeckt, durch eine Matte und Lava und wieder Matten.
Ich kann zwar dann nicht zuschauen, wie sich das Wasser beim Betrieb verhält
denke aber,
dass es sich durch den Druck(und Gegendruck) bis zu den vorderen Löchern durchkämpft.
Die vordere Öffnung habe ich mit einem Mattenstück direkt verschlossen.


----------



## amselmeister (6. Mai 2015)

mmhh aber die Löcher sind die ringsrum. Also auf dem Foto sieht man das.

du hast aber die matten nicht auf dem rohr liegen oder? Weil dann würde die hatte sich ja ,,biegen,, und auch das Rohr sehr beslasten .

Müsste man nicht eine absetzkammer machen, dann den Einlauf (so wie du mir langem Rohr) und dann direkt dadrüber am besten noch einen Loch boden? So hätte ich das nun gemacht. 

Hoffe die Details die ich frage können wir noch aufklären.Habe mal eine Zeichnung gemacht. ich will nun doch den Siebvorfilter nutzen und den neben die Tonne stellen aber eben ein Stück höher.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre,
so sieht das Ganze schon gut aus. Du kannst den Überlauf vom SiFi auch in die Tonne schicken (aber bitte nicht unter die Matten - wenn die mal verdreckt sind, dann läuft die SiFi-Kiste über). 
Willst Du den Einlauf in die Filtertonne unbedingt seitlich einbringen, oder ginge auch von oben (Deine SiFi-Kiste soll ja höher stehen)? Dann sparst Du Dir eine Durchführung.
Die geschraubten Durchführungen drehen sich bei leichter Belastung von alleine wieder auf (Ich hab' die in 40er Version an meinen Schmutzablässen an der Filtertonne ). Und sie benötigen eine plane Dichtfläche. Bei den Flanschen (genau die meinte ich) gibt es auch gebogene Ausführungen, falls Du eine runde Tonne hast.
Die Filtermatten auf der Medienauflage in der Filtertonne würde ich herausnehmen. Ein "Sieb" vor dem Auslauf wirst Du bestimmt installieren. 
Die Flansche sind aus PVC, man kann PVC-Rohr darin einkleben. Für einen Übergang zum Schlauch gibt es z. B. PVC-Schlauchwellen. Besser finde ich die bei Pumpen, UVC-Lampen mitgelieferten Schlauchadapter, weil die im Durchmesser nicht so stark reduzieren. Die Überwurfmuttern haben meist "normales" Gewinde, passen also auf PVC-Adapter mit zölligem Außengewinde. Den Adapter kann man - mit oder ohne Rohrstück - in den Flansch kleben (ohne Rohrstück muss es auch einer sein, der den richtigen Außendurchmesser hat).


----------



## amselmeister (7. Mai 2015)

Einlauf von oben? wie denn? wollte das ungern durch den Deckel machen und man hat dann wieder ein Roht IN der Tonne und muss auch die ganzen sachen ausschneiden wie die matten und die Bodenplatte .
Finde ich .......... aber sonst schon nicht schlecht der gedanke
dann kann ich ja schon fast wieder die Version mit der Kiste IN der Tonne machen

Das Problem ist ja mit den Tank Verbindern als Flanschversion die müssen ja verklebt werden weil die keine Dichtung haben , richtig?
Aber ich dachte die tonne ist aus PE und mit PE kann man nix kleben (also PVC) .
Oder geht das mit dem Original Innotec ?

Diese Verbinder haben die einen Anschlag von einer Seite oder kann ich ein Rohr auch komplett durchschieben? (wie soll das sonst gehen) 

Beim Stichwort Schlauchwellen habe ich nun nichts gefunden im NEtz



> Die Filtermatten auf der Medienauflage in der Filtertonne würde ich herausnehmen. Ein "Sieb" vor dem Auslauf wirst Du bestimmt installieren.



Was meinst du damit?

Bei diesen Tankverbindern





Kann man da ein eine HT Muffe mit Dichtring von aussen Drüberschieben oder gehen die Rohre nur da rein?
Weil dann bekommt man ja nur mit Kleben dicht oder?

Ein Rückschlagventil im System würde das was bringen ? wo soll es rein, in den Zulauf schlauch ?
Was ist wenn die Pumpe aus ist ? Das wasser kann nicht zurück in den Teich oder? Also die 200L

Mit schlauchadapter meinst du nun sowas?


----------



## Geisy (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre

Das gibt es auch um die Muffe drüber zu schieben, siehe z.B. hier:
* defekter Link entfernt *

Hier gibt es auch Schlauchtüllen als Übergang:
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Schlauchtuellen


----------



## amselmeister (7. Mai 2015)

Was meinst du mit Übergang wenn du von den Schraubbaren Schlaichtüllen redest?
Ja die Muffe für drüber ist ja 110er . Ich brauche ja 50ger oder 63ger.

Ich habe heute mal so einen Flansch in der Hand gehabt. Das Problem ist ja da ist ein Anschlag drin dass das Rohr ja nur von aussen rein kann.
Also Wie soll ich das unten machen wenn ich ja das rohr wie auf dem Bild komplett reinführen will?
Es muss aber auch welche geben wo der Anschlag nur in der mitte ist und man beidseitig rein kann. 

Ich weiß ich nerve bestimmt aber wenn ihr auf meine fragen noch antworten wisst das wäre toll

Wegen dem




Hel-X
: Reichen da 50L oder besser 100
Und welches ist am besten geeignet? Es gibt ja verschiedene oder?

Ist es wichtig die Groß Rohre und schläuche sind ? (durchfluss etc)


Ist es wichtig die Groß Rohre und schläuche sind ? (durchfluss etc)

was muss man denn als Schutz tun wenn die Pumpe mal nicht mehr läuft? Kann da was passieren? Also geht das Wasser zurück in den Teich die 200L ???

Wenn man was Kleben will, kann ich Tangit nehmen oder welches?
Und was kann Innotec nun alles kleben?


----------



## Geisy (7. Mai 2015)

Mit Übergang meine ich die Verbindung vom Schlauch zum Rohr, also die Schlauchtülle.

Ob ein Händler der die Muffe in 110 hat auch an die kleineren kommt?  Schon mal gefragt?

Wenn dich der Anschlag im Flansch stört, dazu fällt mir Feile oder Messer ein.


----------



## amselmeister (7. Mai 2015)

Habe gesehen es gibt die auch mit beidseitigen Anschlag. Das brauche ich ,aber dann sind wir wieder beim Thema Kleben.
Alle sagen PVC und PE geht nicht. Ebenso nicht ABS und PE. Und diese Tankverbinder sind ja aus ABS. Also wie soll ich die fest bekommen?

Und vorallem , wie werden die Rohre abgedichtet , weil die sind ja nur eingeschoben. Bei HT hat man ja dichtringe.


----------



## amselmeister (7. Mai 2015)

von den Matten in der großen Tonne, reichen da je eine? Oder mehr=
Ist PPI 10 Grob und PPi 30 fein?= 

Mist ich habe gesehen das die Tonne unten ja Rund ist also brauche ich ja so einen Gebogenen Flansch , aber die gibt es anscheitn nur in 110.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre,
kleben geht bei PE und PP nicht, also dichtet man per O-Ring, Flachdichtung und dem entsprechenden Anpreßdruck. Innotec als ein beispiel für Polymerkleber bildet "dauerelastische" Verbindungen, also eignet es sich fürs Verbinden von Flanschen mit Folie (nicht nur PVC, auch PE oder EPDM) oder PE, PP und PVC link.
Innerhalb des Flansches kann man mit Innotec auch ein PE-Rohr eindichten. Ich habe bei mir alternativ ein Stück PVC-Rohr eingeklebt, das ist die sichere Variante. Bei meinem selbsgebauten Regenwassersammler ist ein 75er HT-Bogen auf einem 75er Flansch einfach nur aufgesteckt - das ist nicht druckfest, aber ausreichend dicht.
Ansonsten hat ja Geisy die meisten Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## amselmeister (8. Mai 2015)

Oh man, du machst die Verwirrung noch größer 
Weil wenn ich mir so thread hier durchlese dann beschreiben hier leute wie die an Regentonnen diese Flansche dran machen und sagen das muss eine Inotec Wurst von beiden Seiten dran und dann Festschrauben.
Und die Flansche sind ja aus ABS oder PVC aber die Tonne ja aus PP.

Weil meine Tonne ist ja unten nun doch Rund , also habe ich keine Plane auflage also wird das mit der Gummidichtung ja (laut eurer aussage) schlecht werden. 

Wegen dem einkleben IM Rohr. Schmiert man da auch was in den Flansch oder würde das eh abgestreift werden. Oder macht man wenn der Rohr drin ist ausser nur so eine schicht ziwschen flansch und Rohr.

Wenn ich das 110er nehme müsste ich ja gleich wieder auf 63 oderr 50 runter. Also mit Adapter. 

Nein leider wurden sonst nicht die sachen beatwortet. Es sind mindestens noch die sachen oben in Grün offen 
Plus das hier

Ich sehe da keinen Vorteil gegen über denen die einen Dichtring haben und einfach mit Kontermutter geschraubt werden. Könntest du mir den erklären. Ich finde nur diese sind schwerer zu montieren (montage schwer + kleben)


----------



## Michael H (8. Mai 2015)

Morsche

Also ich bin nicht ganz Aktuell in diesem Thread aber die Flansche gibt es auch mit einem kleinen Bogen ...

http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...ruemmt-110-mm-abs-schwarz-fuer-vortex-faesser

Da ich heute Mittag ein paar Flansche vor mir hab werd ich dir ein paar Bilder machen wie man die Flansche Verbaut .


----------



## Zacky (8. Mai 2015)

Antworten auf die Fragen in Grün sind in roter Schrift. 

Wegen dem Helix - Reichen da 50L oder besser 100 - Ja, 50 l reichen für den Anfang ganz bestimmt

Und welches ist am besten geeignet? Es gibt ja verschiedene oder? - Ja, es gibt verschiedene - HXF 14 KLL oder HXF 17 KLL wäre sicher ganz gut
Ist es wichtig die Groß Rohre und schläuche sind ? (durchfluss etc) - Ja, je größer die Rohre, desto besser der Durchfluss

was muss man denn als Schutz tun wenn die Pumpe mal nicht mehr läuft? Kann da was passieren? Also geht das Wasser zurück in den Teich die 200L ??? - da ich aktuell deinen Plan nicht so ganz verstehe, aber weiß, dass Du Regentonnen nutzt, bedeutet dies eigentlich, das die Tonnen mit Oberkante entweder auf Wasserlinie stehen, bzw. kurz darüber oder sie stehen generell über dem Teichniveau ~ da die Ausläufe meist oben sind, kann das Wasser egal, bei welcher Aufstellung nicht weit zurückfließen, da es maximal bis auf die Höhe der Tonnenausgänge ablaufen kann. Lediglich das Wasser im Schlauch deiner Teichpumpe läuft natürlich zurück in den Teich.
 
Wenn man was Kleben will, kann ich Tangit nehmen oder welches? - Tangit ist ein reiner PVC-Kleber. Also klebt man damit PVC mit PVC oder PVC noch mit ABS-Kunststoff.

Und was kann Innotec nun alles kleben? - das ist ja ausführlich erläutert worden. kurz gesagt, wenn Du Folienflansche aus ABS, PVC mit deinen Regentonnen verbauen möchtest, kannst Du diese nicht mit PVC-Kleber verkleben, sondern wenn überhaupt mit Innotec oder ähnlichem Dichtungsmaterial, die Verbindungen zwischen Flansch und Tonne *abdichten*. Das das Zeugs klebt, soll nicht heißen, dass auch Gegenstände "*verklebt"*, aber es sorgt für eine multifunktionale Abdichtung die klebrig ist.


zusätzlich...aber jetzt nur in schwarzer Schrift

Für runde Tonnen, gibt es auch gekrümmte Folienflansche, die Du wiederum mit Innotec oder ähnlichem Zeugs eindichten / abdichten / "verkleben" kannst. Die sind meist aus ABS-Kunststoff und dann kannst Du dort hinein ein Stück PVC-Rohr oder KG-Rohr mit Tangit einkleben. Ab dort könnte man dann wieder mit HT-Rohren arbeiten, welche mit der Muffenseite auf das eingeklebte PVC- oder KG-Rohr gesteckt werden. Man beachte; KG-Rohr geht erst ab DN 110 los, wenn es ein kleinerer Querschnitt sein sollte, dann geht noch HT-Rohr. Ob man aber wieder mit HT-Rohr im Außenbereich arbeiten müsste oder sollte, sei dahin gestellt. So viel günstiger als KG-Rohr ist es auch nicht, so dass ich einfach bei KG-Rohr bleiben würde. Wenn es nur um Optik geht, dann naja...geht auch HT, weil's einfach nur grau ist...

PS:
Wieso willst Du eigentlich unbedingt mit 75 oder 63 oder gar 50 zurück in den Teich? Verstehe ich überhaupt nicht! Setze oben an deine runde Regentonne einen gekrümmten Flansch für DN 110, ein Stück KG-Rohr eingeklebt und von dort mit HT-Rohr in DN 110 zurück in den Teich. So fließt dein Wasser völlig problemlos ab. Der Schnicki-Schnacki mit kleinen Rohren ist unsinnig.


----------



## Patrick K (8. Mai 2015)

Man muss ja nicht alles kleben, es reicht wenn man es abdichtet

Mache unter so einen Flansch eine dicke Wurst Innotec drücke den Flansch leicht an und mach die Schrauben so rein das ca.2-3 mm Platz bleibt zwischen Flansch und Tonne für das Innotec ,nach einem Tag kannst du den Flansch dann verschrauben und das Innotec funktioniert wie eine Dichtung nicht wie ein Kleber

PE , PP , PVC  kann man meiner Meinung nach, nur sicher miteinander verbinden in dem man es dichtet

Gruss Obs


----------



## krallowa (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

gibt es einen Link für die gekrümmten Flansche?
Möchte evtl. ne Tonne vergraben, da wären die ja ideal.
Danke
Ralf


----------



## Michael H (8. Mai 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> Also ich bin nicht ganz Aktuell in diesem Thread aber die Flansche gibt es auch mit einem kleinen Bogen ...
> 
> ...


----------



## krallowa (8. Mai 2015)

Danke


----------



## Michael H (8. Mai 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Da ich heute Mittag ein paar Flansche vor mir hab werd ich dir ein paar Bilder machen wie man die Flansche Verbaut .



Hallo  

Erst mal was Klar stellen .
Es solte heißen WIE ICH die Verbaue und nicht WIE MAN die Verbaut . Das mal nur Vorneweg , gibt bestimmt auch noch ne andere Variante wie man die Verbauen kann .

So.......
1. Zeichnest dir den Flansch an und Bohrst die Schraubenlöcher und Schneidest den Mittelteil raus ...
  
2. Werden Auflagefläschen der Flansche Mit Verdünnung Sauber gemacht ...
Dein Tuch zum Sauber machen sollte dann ein wenig Schwarz werden , so siehste auch das sich das PVC / ABS ein wenig Angelöst hat
    
3. Machste das Loch in deiner Tonne mit der Verdünnung Sauber .
  
4. Jetzt mach ich jeweils 3 Ringe Innotec / Fix & Seal auf beide Seiten des Flansches .
    
Geht vielleicht auch weniger , bin aber mit der Technic bisher gut gefahrn und es war immer Dicht .
5. Drückste die Flansche auf das Loch drauf , so das die Schraubenlöcher gleich passen . Wenn du sie nicht genau triffst ist nicht so schlimm , kannst die ja immer noch ein wenig drehn .
      
6 . Jetzt kommen die Schrauben rein . Erst mal alle rein machen , danach kannste sie nacheinander Fest ziehen .
Jetzt aber noch nicht voll Anknallen . Gut Fest würd ich mal so sagen , merkt man wann man aufhören sollte.


----------



## Michael H (8. Mai 2015)

7 .nun sollte sich dein Dichtmittel ( nenn ich es jetzt mal ) an den Seiten gut Rausgedrückt haben  .
Innen und Aussen ....!
   
Nun geh ich einmal mit dem Finger um den Flansch herum ...
   
8. mach ich das gleiche noch mal im Flansch innen drin
 
9. Fertig
 

10. Hände Gut Waschen .....

Eine Tag Später ziehste die Schrauben noch mal ein klein wenig nach und gut ist .
Dann ein 15 cm Stück PVC oder KG Rohr innen und aussen mit PVC Kleber ( Tangit ) einkleben .


So hoffe hat dir/euch weiter geholfen ........


----------



## Patrick K (8. Mai 2015)

Nimmst de Einweghandschuhe dann musst du die Hände nicht so schrubben

Gruss Patrick


----------



## amselmeister (9. Mai 2015)

Guten morgen und danke für die Tips und die schöne Anleitung 

Wegen dem __ Hel-x nochmal. Wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen dem 12,14,17 usw.
gibt es nicht auch schwimmend und welches was ,,runterfällt,,

Diese sache mit dem Abdichten und kleben usw ich glaube da gibt es viel was man falsch verstehen kann.
Also ich will ja nicht zwingend kleben falls ihr das so verstanden habt.Ich habe nun zwischen den wörtern kleben und abdichten auch keinen unterschied gemacht.

Also fassen wir zusammen. Die Flansche kann ich mit Innotec egal an welches Material machen . Also geht da ABS mit PE, PP, PVC.
Aber ich kann in den ABS Flansch dann auch KG,HT und PVC mit einem PVC Kleber kleben.
Da wird es für mich dann schwierig zu folgen.
Denn ich dachte wenn ich Tangit verwende dann muss ich auch PVC Rohr und Flansch haben .

Also Innotec bleibt auch Felxible sodass eben dieses schrauben andrehen nach 2 Tagen noch möglich ist?



> Wieso willst Du eigentlich unbedingt mit 75 oder 63 oder gar 50 zurück in den Teich? Verstehe ich überhaupt nicht!



1. hat das hier im Thread jemand gesagt.
2. Brauche ich Technisch gesehen ja bestimmt nicht mehr als DN50. Denn meine Pumpe macht nur 2500L/min und das geht nun durch einen kleinen schlauch alles in den Filter. Da wäre das andere ja total überdeminsioniert. Oder ist das auch egal ob das mehr als doppel zu groß ist? Besser als zu klein?
3. Die Optik. Da ich die Rohre ja nicht einbuddel sehen so kleine besser aus als so Monster dinger.

Problem ist ja ich habe in dem Siebfilter einen flansch mit 63er innendurchmesser. Einfach nur als auslauf, weil ich damals ja nicht dachte das ich an dem Filter mal was ändere. und da ich da ja nun weiter verlegen muss bin ich ja gezwunden da irgendwie mit 63 anzufangen.
Evtl gibt es ja eine reduzierung 63 auf 110 und könnte dann mit dem 110er weitermachen so wie du das meinst. Oder eben 63 auf 50 und den einlauf mache ich dann nur mit 50.

sollten ein und auslauf gleich sein von der größe ?

Die gekrümmten gibt es ja nur mit 110 , oder?

Dann eine frage zur Reduzierung falls das so kommen sollte und ihr sagt das wäre besser.
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Reduziermuffe-90-110-x-63

kann ich das teil nutzen und dann dann ein HT oder KG Rohr drüberschieben mit Dichtring?
Und dann mit meinem SIFI 63er Tankverbinder einafch ein kurzes Rohr einschieben und verkleben?

Mein Problem ist der Bodenablauf. Ich wollte da einen 50ger schieber nehmen. Wollte dann sowas nehmen weil an der runden tonne unten ja so eine abflachnung ist für sowas
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/UEbergangsmuffennippel-40-50-mm-x-1-Aussengewinde

aber 1" ist das als durchfluss zu klein?


----------



## Michael H (9. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Nimmst de Einweghandschuhe dann musst du die Hände nicht so schrubben
> 
> Gruss Patrick


Hallo

Handschuhe sind was für Mädchen ....



amselmeister schrieb:


> Diese sache mit dem Abdichten und kleben usw ich glaube da gibt es viel was man falsch verstehen kann.
> Also ich will ja nicht zwingend kleben falls ihr das so verstanden habt.Ich habe nun zwischen den wörtern kleben und abdichten auch keinen unterschied gemacht.
> 
> Also fassen wir zusammen. Die Flansche kann ich mit Innotec egal an welches Material machen . Also geht da ABS mit PE, PP, PVC.
> ...



Ein HT Rohr kannste nicht mit Tangit in den Fflansch kleben , das wird nix . Da geht nur PVC oder halt ein KG Rohr ( das ja auch aus PVC-U ist ) .


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2015)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Die Flansche kann ich mit Innotec egal an welches Material machen.


 Nein - nur zum Abdichten. Innotec ist kein Kleber!



amselmeister schrieb:


> Also geht da ABS mit PE, PP, PVC.


 Ja - aber wie gesagt, nur zum Abdichten.



amselmeister schrieb:


> Aber ich kann in den ABS Flansch dann auch KG,HT und PVC mit einem PVC Kleber kleben.


 Jain - Ja - KG-Rohr (da aus PVC-Bestandteilen) und Original-PVC mit PVC-Kleber wie Tangit & Nein - HT geht so nicht zu kleben.



amselmeister schrieb:


> Denn ich dachte wenn ich Tangit verwende dann muss ich auch PVC Rohr und Flansch haben .


 Ja, richtig - Du kannst mit Tangit aber nur PVC mit PVC oder PVC auch mit ABS-Kunststoff verkleben. Die Flansche sind meistens aus ABS-Kunststoff und dort kommt erst ein Stück KG-Rohr oder eben PVC-Rohr hinein und dann kannst Du mit Muffenstecken auf HT wechseln, welches aber nur durch die Muffen gehalten und abgedichtet wird


----------



## amselmeister (9. Mai 2015)

achso KG ist aus PVC. Das wusste ich nicht.
Naja wozu soll man überhaupt kleben. Das abdichten reicht ja oder? Wenn man die Rohre so macht das die nie unter zug stehen oder so.
Man kann ja auch ne Schraube durch machen. Und die sache mit erst KG dann per Muffe auf HT ist ne gute sache.

Wenn man KG am Flansch abdichten will kann man dann einfach nur von aussen ne Wurst drumlegen und dann mit dem Finger verschmieren? (wie silikon) 

Wegen der Auflage  unten also den Boden über den Schmutzablauf und da wo dann der wasser einfließt. (siehe mein Bild) ich habe da nun Plexiglas geholt und wollte da nun Löcher rein machen. 
Ist das doch keine gute Idee? Sind da diese Lichtstegplatten besser geeignet. ?

Wenn ihr nun noch Antworten auf die fragen oben aus Post #66 wisst dann kann ich ja schon heute die sachen bestellen.


----------



## amselmeister (16. Mai 2015)

Trotz der noch fehlenden Infos habe ich nun mal endlich die sachen bestellt alle.
Puh da frage ich mich, für über 300€ hätte man da nicht schon einen fertigen Filter bekommen? 

Naja ich hoffe das klappt alles, melde mich ..............


----------



## amselmeister (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute

Sagt mal ich frage mich gerade wegen dem renigen. Wie mache ich das wenn ich die Matten reinigen will.
Das __ Hel-x ist da lose da drüber und Wasser ist ja auch drin. Einfach über den Schmutz ablauf etwas wasser ablassen und dann an dem Hel-x vorbei greifen und matten rausholen=

Spülen die matten nicht hoch?Einfach steine drauf legen?


----------



## amselmeister (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe.

Ich habe nun alle sachen bekommen die ich zum Bau bestellt habe. 
Ihr sagtet ja ich wollte 110ner Flansche nehmen. Aber das geht überhaupt nicht.
Ich habe einen gebogenen und einen Geraden Flansch, aber der Gerade passt nicht (weil die Tonne halb rund ist) und der gebogene passt auch nicht weil die eben nicht ganz rund ist (diese Hagebau eckige tonne)

Ausserdem sind die 110ner viel zu groß für die 200L Tonne. von der Dimensionierung her. und auch bei der 200L runden Tonne passt der gebogene nur oben gut unten ist das wieder zu wenig ,,rund,,

Also was kann ich nun machen? Neue durchführungen besorgen? Was gibt es denn da noch= Und reicht auch 50ger ??


----------



## Zacky (21. Mai 2015)

Hi.

Das müsste aber passen, da es bei Anderen ja auch funktioniert hat, denn sonst hätte man Dir ja nicht dazu geraten. 

Die geraden Folienflansche passen eigentlich ganz gut auf die glatten Seiten und mind. 2 Folienflansche sollte auch nebeneinander passen.

Die runden Flansche, ist möglich das diese nur oben gut passen, kannst Du dann auch jeweils oben ggü-liegend anbringen. Dann müsstest Du lediglich die Leitung "hinein" innerhalb der Tonne nach unten führen. Die andere Seite ist dann der Ausgang oben.

Da Du jetzt auch alles da hast, kannst Du es auch verbauen. Das geht schon!


----------



## amselmeister (21. Mai 2015)

Ne sorry das geht gar nicht. Denn diese Tonne hat ja so rippen und die flansche stehen ja sogar über diese Rippen hinaus. Also bekomme ich das gar nicht dicht.

Und innen langführen wollte ich das nicht.

Ich glaube ich tausche das und mache das mit diesen dignern.

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Durchfuehrung-50-x-63-x-2-Klebe-Aussen-PVC

die brauchen zwar ne glatte auflage aber ich hoffe das geht mit Dichtigring.

Ich werde dann auch DN 50 verwenden und kein 110
Ich finde das eh recht heftig 110er. Muss das bei der kleinen Pumpe und dem kleinen Filter?

am liebsten hätte ich diese komischen dinger komplett aus gummi die man in das Loch fummelt und dann das rohr so durchstecken kann. Wie heißen die?


----------



## Zacky (21. Mai 2015)

Wenn es nicht anders geht, dann mach es halt so, wie es für Dich besser ist.

Die 110er werden gerne empfohlen, da hier das Wasser in ausreichender Menge ein-, ab- & zufließen kann.

Ich finde die Durchführung, die Du verlinkt hast, aber recht teuer und würde aus Kostengründen dann zu kleineren Flanschen übergehen. Aber wenn dein Behälter irgendwelche Rippen hat und Du es nicht dicht bekommst, nimm das, was Dir besser gefällt.

Die bisher gekauften Sachen passen dann ja nicht und wenn Du sie nicht zurück geben kannst, dann biete sie hier im Zweifelsfall im Forum an. Vielleicht nimmt sie Dir ja einer ab.


----------



## amselmeister (21. Mai 2015)

Stimmt.

Ja ich kann auch kleinere Flansche nehmen. Aber das Problem und warum ich 110er genommen habe ist ja weil die Tonnen sind ja Rund und die gebogenen Flansche gibt es ja nur in 110

Was gibt es denn noch für Durchführungen die man dicht bekommt bei Runden tonnen.

ja find das auch teuer. 
Wo ist der unterschied hierzu??

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Tank-Verschraubung-50-mm


----------



## Nori (21. Mai 2015)

Hab ich dir doch von Anfang an gesagt - ich verwende auch 50-er Tüllen, die ich mittels 2" Schauchstücken auf ordinäre HT 50 Rohre adaptiert hab.
Je nach Pumpe reichen auch 2 Abgänge - bei meiner 7500-er hab ich 3 solcher Abgänge verbaut.
Diese Schraubtüllen sind übrigens rel. billig - das Teure an dieser Art ist höchstens noch die Mutter (ich verwende auch noch ne Gleitscheibe zusammen mit der Gummidichtung) - gibts alles bei www.pvc-welt.de.

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (21. Mai 2015)

mmhh ja ich weiß
Aber du hast das auch an Runde Tonnen gemacht ? Das geht?

Ist das sowas was du hast

http://www.pvc-welt.de/PP-Schlauchtuelle-Aussengewinde-x-Tuelle-1/2-x-25mm

wobei ich dein System nicht verstehe.Was meinst du mich schlauch auf HT Adaptiert?

Ich dachte nun man kann ja auch einfach 2 Abläufe machen anstatt einen großen


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (21. Mai 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Zu den Übergängen.
> Ich habe die verschraubbare Variante für die Tonnendurchführung. Erkennst du auf meinem Bild. Verklebt hab ich nichts.



Ich habe von Anfang an die Schraubvariante favorisiert.

Aber so macht jeder seine Erfahrung.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre,
für Deine Tonne brauchst Du oben einen Auslauf, und den kriegst Du mit den 110er Flansch hin?
Für den Einlauf musst Du Deine Tonne nicht "löchern", den kannst Du auch in einem Bogen über den Tonnenrand führen. Da Du in die Tonne pumpst, wäre auch kein 110er Einlauf nötig (Auslauf>Einlauf schützt auch vor Überlauf ).
Ich rate Dir von den Schraubdurchführungen ab. Ich habe fünf Teile davon verbaut, und die wollen wie gesagt mit "Samthandschuhen" behandelt werden. Durch kleinste seitliche Anstöße kann sich nämlich die Überwurfmutter (in der Tonne ) ein wenig lösen, weil großer Durchmesser = breiter Gewindegang (und nur wenige Windungen auf Gegenmutter). Wenn Du so ein System wieder dicht kriegen willst, dann kannst Du die Tonne leeren... .


----------



## amselmeister (22. Mai 2015)

Ja aber wie denn sonst?
Ich weiß mir sonst keinen rat.

Der erste Satz hat ein fragezeichen, ist das eine frage? Weil  da sagte ich ja schon, Nein, das bekomme ich nicht hin, habe ja gesagt warum. 

Könntet ihr mal bilder einstellen von euren Anschlüssen, dann kann man sich da was drunter vorstellen.

danke


----------



## center (22. Mai 2015)

Ich bin zwar auch erst am bauen, aber ich hab folgendes
https://www.hagebau.de/p/garantia-regentonnen-eckig-300-l-anHG_PROD_4023122115052/?itemId=S647586

und diese Durchführungen
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tankdurchfuh...0117130753&meid=d3a69cdec07a49bfb332912ae0015

diese passen bei dieser Tonnen! In wieweit diese dicht sind, kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Diese aber nicht, die passen nur im oberen Teil der Tonne, da alles etwas größer ist:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tank-Folien-...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item19fa5de6f0


----------



## Nori (22. Mai 2015)

Schau dir doch einfach meine Fotos an im Album - sind zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber du kannst die Innenseite der Tonne sehen (mit den beschwerten __ Hel-X Säcken und den Tüllenmuttern) und die Adaption auf gewöhnliche HT-Rohre.

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo

ja danke für den tip.
Aber dein Adapter System verstehe ich nicht wie du das gemacht hat.

Nungut, ich war heute beim Laden vor ort und habe nun 2 50ger Flansche gekauft. Das sollte gehen.
Dann noch zum Baumarkt HT rohre gekauft. 

Aber ein Problem habe ich nun. Den Schieber. Der kommt ja auf soeinen PVC Tank Conntecor mit Gewinde.
Aber das 50ger Klebe ende geht so locker da in den Schieber. Das ist nicht gut, das sollte doch stramm gehen und dann noch verkleben.

Auch ein anderes Stück geht locker rein. Einzig HT Rohr geht stramm.

Wie bekomme ich das nun vernünftig fest? Ich habe eh angst das sich das mal löst, und dann läuft der TEich leer.
Das wir ja nur verklebt normal oder?

Kann ich da einfach ne schraube durchjagen?


----------



## lotta (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich klinke mich hier mal wieder ein.(War leider die vergangene Woche verhindert )

Damit Dein Teich nicht leer läuft, gibt es ein ganz einfaches Mittel:
Die Pumpe nicht an die tiefste Stelle sondern etwas höher im Teich stellen.

Ich habe all meine Durchführungen mit "Fix all" abgedichtet.

Zu Deiner Frage: Zitat

"mmhh aber die Löcher sind die ringsrum. Also auf dem Foto sieht man das.

du hast aber die matten nicht auf dem rohr liegen oder? Weil dann würde die hatte sich ja ,,biegen,, und auch das Rohr sehr beslasten .

Müsste man nicht eine absetzkammer machen, dann den Einlauf (so wie du mir langem Rohr) und dann direkt dadrüber am besten noch einen Loch boden? So hätte ich das nun gemacht.

Hoffe die Details die ich frage können wir noch aufklären.Habe mal eine Zeichnung gemacht. ich will nun doch den Siebvorfilter nutzen und den neben die Tonne stellen aber eben ein Stück höher.



 "



Die Löcher in meinem gezeigten Rohr, sind nur auf der oberen Rohrhälfte gebohrt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das Rohr liegt auf einer stabilen PVC Platte auf,
um das und über dem Rohr befindet sich mein Lavagranulat.
Darauf kommen dann mehrere Matten pro Größe, von grob(10) nach fein(30) (die PPI Werte kannst Du leicht im Net erfahren)
Darüber wiederrum liegen bei mir die Vliesmatten.
Alles wird oben durch ein PVC Gitter mit Steinen beschwert, abgesichert.

Unter dieser Konstruktion, befindet sich die Absetzkammer mit Ablaufhahn.
Allerdings setzt sich bei mir dort nichts ab.

Ich entferne bei der Reinigung immer die Matten und reinige sie mit dem __ Wasserschlauch außerhalb der Tonne,
spüle das Granulat in der Tonne durch und lasse das so entstandene Schmutzwasser , durch den Ablaufhahn ab.

Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir damit noch ein wenig weiterhelfen konnte.
Gruß Bine


----------



## amselmeister (22. Mai 2015)

Ja danke das ist interessant.

Aber das mit meinem zugschieber das ist nun echt ein Problem. Habe die Erfahrung damit nicht ob man das so machen darf. Dass das locker ist , ist doch nicht normal finde ich. mist, wollte da morgen mit anfangen.....


----------



## Doc (22. Mai 2015)

Amsel ... woher kommstn?
Dicht sollte das Ganze natürlich schon sein!

Mach mal ein paar Bilder Deiner Rohre, Deiner Anschlüsse, Durchführungen u. Tonne.

Vll. auch einmal aneinander halten, damit man besser sieht, was Du vorhast


----------



## amselmeister (23. Mai 2015)

Ostfriesland, warum?

Ja ich mache mal Bilder später.

Bin am überlegen des auslauf nicht so zu machen wie ich meinte sondern so wie auf dem Bild. auch nicht schlecht aber dann müsste ich die Tonne wieder höher stellen ,das wollte ich vermeiden.

 


Hier meine Bilder
ist jetzt nicht alles aber das worum es geht


----------



## amselmeister (23. Mai 2015)

so ich war heute nochmal einkaufen und werde das mit dem auslauf nun unten machen wie aus dem ersten Bild.
Das ist ja so einer von ebay der solche filter verkauft (auch als bausatz)
Daher hatte ich die Idee.

War auch ja bei dem Laden der PVC sachen hat. Er hatte dort auch so eine Verschraubung von Effest und Valterra Schieber. 
Also genau das was ich auch gekauft habe und da waren einige Schieber da ging das locker rein, bei enigen stramm. Klasse. Also Fertigungstoleranzen oder so.

Er meinte er würde einfach dick Tangit rein machen dann sollte das gehen.

Aber ich will ja nun eh fast alles mit HT machen und dann mit dem Dichtring im HT rohr.
Und dann einfach von aussen mit Innotec abdichten.

Ich habe nur schiss das dich das Rohr mal löst. wie gesagt, es bleibt die frage mit der Schraube zum Sichern.
Hat das mal jemand gemacht= ?


----------



## amselmeister (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Ich hoffe trotz des schönes wetters sitzt einer vor dem PC und kann mir schnell antworten.

Ich bin nun dabei und habe die Löcher gemacht und wollte nun die Flansche kleben und die Durchführungen montieren , aber ich scheitere an einer ganz Simplen frage.

Bei diesen Tüllen mit Mutter (egal welche) da ist ja eine Gummidichtung bei und in meinem Falle auch noch so eine PTFE Gleitscheibe. 

Aber wo kommt was hin? Dichtring in der Tonne oder aussen.
Wollte die innen machen an der Mutter dann und aussen einfach zusätzlich alles mit Innotec verkleben.
brauche ich die Gleitscheibe?


----------



## Nori (24. Mai 2015)

Die Gleitscheibe kommt Innen nach der Gummidichtung, damit du die Mutter leichter und fester anziehen kannst und gleichmässiger Druck auf die Dichtung ausgeübt wird (ähnlich einer Beilagscheibe bei einer Maschinenschraube). Also Tülle durchstecken, Innen dann Gummischeibe, Gleitscheibe und Mutter.
Von Außen brauchst du nichts mehr abdichten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (24. Mai 2015)

Top, danke.

ich meine das ich das oft gesehen habe vorallen bei so kleinen Hähnen das die Dichtscheibe aussen ist, das verwirrte mich nun 

Aber schaden kann das Innotec aussen ja nicht oder?

Gruß andre


----------



## Nori (24. Mai 2015)

Ich hab es so gemacht, da ich Tüllen habe, deren Auflagering kleiner ist als die Gummischeibe - bei der beschriebenen Methode haben Gummischeibe, Gleitring und Mutter alle die gleichen Außendurchmesser (zumindest bei meinen Bauteilen).
Wenn das richtig montiert ist ist das 100% dicht und den "Schweinekit" kannst dir sparen - aber wenn du gern mit dem Zeug rumspielst - an den sichtbaren Tüllen schaut es halt nicht schön aus wenn das Zeug rumgeschmiert ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (24. Mai 2015)

ich habe noch nie mit Innotec gearbeitet. Verspreche mir aber viel davon (von dem was man so ließt) 
Sehen tut man die sache ja eh nicht später.
Und da einige ja schon sagten das die Tüllen schnell undicht werden dachte ich mache ich das so.
Wie gesagt schaden kanns ja normal nicht.

Danke und gruß


----------



## amselmeister (24. Mai 2015)

So Anschlüsse sind dran und verklebt mit Innotec habe ich das auch, also Abgedichtet.

Bleiben nur noch die fragen aus Post '#89 mit der Schraubensicherung zB
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Nori (24. Mai 2015)

Da passiert nichts - selbst bei HT-Druckleitungen passiert nichts.
In der Wand oder am Bodenablauf werden die HT Rohre auch nicht mittels Schraube gesichert.

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (25. Mai 2015)

Hallöle

Ich bin ja nun wieder dabei und wollte den Filter gerne fertig machen heute. Bin auch schon weit nur habe ich ein Problem.
Ich habe kein 50ger PVC Rohr um es in den Schieber einzukleben.
Ich müsste da nun mit HT Rohr rein, aber halt der Stück ohne Dichtung. Heißt das würde nur halten indem ich Innotec drumzu mache und halt dadurch das es stramm rein geht.

Entweeder muss ich das nun auf Eis legen und im Internet ein kurzes Stück kaufen oder ich mache es so wie gesagt.
Evtl würde hier nochmal meine Idee mit der Blechschraube durchjagen zum tragen kommen.
Aber ob der Schieber das mitmacht?=


----------



## Küstensegler (25. Mai 2015)

Warte bis morgen und kauf die ein klebbares Rohr.
Du bist ja jetzt auch cshon ein paar Tage dabei und da würde ich auf den letzten Metern
nicht "pfuschen".

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## amselmeister (25. Mai 2015)

Ja das blöde ist dann komme ich da erst wieder in 2 Wochen zu.
Mist mist.

Aber geht das denn nicht auch so, oder sollte man da besser was einkleben?
Vorallem echt ärgerlich, dann kann ich ein 1m Stück bestellen wo der Versand doppelt so teuer ist wie das Rohr
Hier vor ort bekomme ich nix


----------



## amselmeister (25. Mai 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> Da passiert nichts - selbst bei HT-Druckleitungen passiert nichts.
> In der Wand oder am Bodenablauf werden die HT Rohre auch nicht mittels Schraube gesichert.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Da muss man die ganze Verrohrung aber aber schon auf Druck zusammen bauen. Weil sonst rutsch das so wieder runter.
hatte ich gerade auch beim Schmutzablauf. Habe das auf das PVC Stück ja einfach HT Drüber geschoben. Und das muss man dann schon abstützen, sonst ruscht das so runter irgendwann.


----------



## Vasko81 (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte für mein Koi Teich einen Standard-Teichfilter kaufen. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass Regentonnenfilter und Trommelfilter eher empfohlen werden. Was sind die Hauptvorteile und Unterschiede?

Danke und Liebe Grüße!


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo Vasko!
Vorteile:Filtervolumen+Verweilzeit und der Dreck ist sofort aus dem Wasser.
Ist bei Deinem Dings-bums-Filter nicht so.
Sorry aber die Wahrheit.
Filterketten bestehend aus Siebfilter, Bio-Filter und mechanischen Filter bringen Dir das erwünschte Wasser.

Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre,
anhängend schicke ich Dir mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Filtertonnen, vielleicht helfen die Dir. Zunächst mal ein Bild von den Einschraubern. Ganz so wie es Nori beschrieben hat, habe ich den "harten" Ring als "Sicherung" für die Mutter verwendet, und den flexiblen Gummiring als Dichtung nach außen:
  .
Du siehst, wie sich selbst eine recht formstabile Mülltonne unter Wasserdruck wölbt (der Einlauf und der Schmutzablaß gehen im leeren Zustand parallel aus der Tonne!). Eine Regentonne aus dünnerem Kunststoff ist da bedeutend nachgiebiger.
Als zweites ein Bild vom Auslaufflansch:
  .
Das ist ein recht exotischer 90er, und der hält dicht, trotz der sichtbaren Verbiegung der Tonne. Als nächste Bilder zeige ich Dir das Innenleben der Tonne, ohne Wasser und __ Hel-X. Zunächst der Einlauf:
  .
Darauf kommt ein "Siebboden", um das Hel-X nicht durch den Schmutzablauf (auf dem Gitter stehend) abzusaugen:
  .
Ganz oben vor dem Ablauf kommt auch ein Gitter, um das Hel-X nicht in den Teich zu spülen:
  .
Um dieses Gitter könnte man vielleicht eine Japanmatte wickeln. Auf den Tonnenboden würde ich auf keinen Fall eine Filtermatte legen. Als letzte Bilder zeige ich noch den Auslaufflansch von außen, und die Tonne befüllt mit frischem Hel-X (das inzwischen nicht mehr über der Wasserlinie steht):
     .


----------



## amselmeister (28. Mai 2015)

Ja die bilder kamen etwas zu spät.Habe das meißte ja nun schon fertig.
Aber das meißte habe ich ja auch so.

Aber warum hast du den Auslauf so mit Rohr und allem gemacht? Muss das ? Ich habe einfach nur 2 50ger Flansche.... 
achja damit das __ Hel-x nicht abhaut oder? 

Und wegen den Anschlüssen mit Gummidichtiung und Gleitscheibe :
mmhhh nori sagte ja die Dichtung und Gleitscheibe gehören nach innen. Das habe ich nun auch so gemacht, du hast die aussen.
Naja hoffe das hält. Habe das ja mit Innotec nun auch verdichtet.

Und wegen dem Hel-x . Ich habe das ja in Säcken aber habe da Probleme das mit die säcke aufreißen.
Oder ich mache es doch lose rein.


----------



## amselmeister (29. Mai 2015)

eine wichtige frage noch.
Hatte ganz vergessen oben in die Flansche, muss ich da PVC einkleben und dann nach unten weg oder kann ich auch mit HT Bogen rein und nur mit Innotec verkleben (zum dichten) 

und ich habe ja in den Schieber PVC rohrenden eingeklebt und das Tangit so drumzugeschmiert von aussen was rübergequirlt ist. Muss ich aussen trotzdem noch mit Innotec ran?

@RKurzhals. Dieses Siebartige rohr beim auslass oben, was ist das und wo bekommt man das?


----------



## Nori (29. Mai 2015)

Mit solchen Flanschen hab ich noch nicht gearbeitet - ich hab alles mittels Mutter, Gleitring und Gummidichtung montiert - bis 70 mm Innen-Durchmesser.

Wenn dein HT-Rohr über den PVC Stutzen passt dann ist das richtig - ein HT-Rohr nur in einen Flansch schieben halte ich für Murks.

Wenn du mit Tangit geklebt hast brauchst du garantiert nicht mehr mit Innotec ran!

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (29. Mai 2015)

Ja ich weiß nicht wie das innen aussieht hinterher. PVC Rohr in PVC Muffe etc ist ja sehr stramm. Folglich geht der meißte kleber ja auch raus und gar nicht dahin wo er hin soll.
Daher mag sich das nicht bewegen aber ob das dicht ist und auf dauer hält??

Was meinst du mit HT Rohr auf PVC Stutzen? 
Ich habe ja auf Anraten der User die Flansche genommen und nicht überall die großen Dinger mit Mutter und Dichtung. Wenn ich das Problem nun aber sehe usw dann hätte ich die genausogut nehmen können, auch als Auslass.

Also beim Einlass in die Tonne habe ich ja so einen PVC Stutzen mit Kontermutter. Und da schiebe ich einfach HT aussen Drüber.

Ich wollte ja beim auslass mit den Flanschen nicht das Rohr einfach reinstecken sondern das ja mit Innotec verdichten aussen.
Oder muss in die Flansche ein Stück PVC Rohr und dann erst HT drüber geschoben werden?
Dann komme ich so weit von der Tonne ab, das wollte ich vermeiden.


----------



## Nori (29. Mai 2015)

HT und Flansch verkleben geht nicht - Nur Abdichten erachte ich nicht als geeignet (man lötet ja auch und dreht zwei Kabel nicht nur zusammen!)
Normalerweise klebst du einen kurzen Stutzen PVC-Rohr ein und dann gehts mit HT weiter.
Da gibts auch ne Verklebeanleitung - die Teile sollen auch nicht ineinander gedreht werden, sondern nur zusammengeschoben und dann 24 Std ruhen lassen.

Einfach beachten, dass in Strömungsrichtung das Rohr in (!) das nächste Rohr geht und nicht über das nächste Rohr.

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (29. Mai 2015)

So war nochmal draußen und habe das nun gemacht mit dem kurzen PVC Stück.
Aber das mit der Anleitung kannte ich nicht. Drehe die immer leicht. Ist das ein Schlimmer fehler? 
Warum ist das schlimm?

Ja das mit diesem Rohr in Rohr in Flussrichtung habe ich schon bedacht bzw mal dran gedacht. Aber ich glaube ich habe das irgendwo da ist das so dass das falsch ist, also immer gegen die Dichtung läuft.
Was ist daran schlimm? drückt der evtl das Rohr (den Bogen) weg ?


----------



## amselmeister (30. Mai 2015)

So der Filter ist feritg. Naja zufrieden bin ich nicht. Ist sehr wuchtig und sieht nicht gut aus in dem ,,kleinen,, garten Stück.

Naja , zum Problem: Die ganzen Matten und auch die __ Hel-x Säcke steigen mit hoch. Da ja die Tonnen leicht konisch sind geht der ganze dreck an den Matten vorbei. Weil die ja nun 20 cm höher sind als die sollen. Habe da nun einen schweren Bordstein drauf gelegt. Aber ob das so darf. Was kann man da denn noch machen?

Und das mit meinem Siebfilter als vortilfer ist auch nicht so pralle weil der nicht so hoch steht wie gewünscht.

Mal angenommen ich lasse den weg. Kann ich so einen UVC auch einfach irgenwo hinlegen oder befestigen und die Pumpe direkt an den Einlauf machen?
wie ist das dann wenn die Pumpe aus ist? Muss da ein Rückschlagventil rein in die zuleitung?


----------



## Nori (31. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht kannst mal Bilder dazu einstellen - langsam wird es schwierig sich das vorzustellen.

Gegen ein Beschweren ist nichts zu sagen - ich hab halt Säcke mit Muschelkalk genommen, die auch noch für die entsprechende Wasserhärte sorgen.
Ich wusste nicht, dass du nun doch einen Sifi mit einbaust - meine Meinung von Anfang an war ja: DU brauchst DEN nicht!
Wenn du ne Vorfiltrierung willst würde ich mittels Strumpfhose am Ablauf etc. mal für 1-2 Wochen arbeiten bis sich eine gewisse Sauberkeit eingestellt hat (also nur vorläufig - soll keine Dauereinrichtung sein). 

Du kannst den UVC irgendwo in die Zuleitung einbauen - ich hab ihn vertikal in Richtung Filtereinlauf montiert, du kannst ihn aber auch nur irgendwo hinlegen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (31. Mai 2015)

Ja ich mache später mal bilder in 1- 2 Stunden, Muss nun kurz weg.
Melde mich gleich.

danke


----------



## amselmeister (31. Mai 2015)

So hier sind die Bilder. 
Also ja das der Sifi mit rein soll sagte ich ja, hatte ich so mit geplant. Ich dachte halt was man hat kann man auch nutzen.
Ich kanns ja aber auch einfach weglassen. Mal sehen. 

Also wenn ich rechne der Bordstein wiegt bestimmt 15 Kilo. Und weniger geht auch nicht dann steigt das wieder an.
aber das ist soweit normal dass das mit hoch geht ? Das wusste ich nicht. 
Hier wäre eine Flussrichtung von oben nach unten natürlich wieder von vorteil.

Wegen der Strumpfhose. Also dann ist das aber keine vorfilterung oder? 
Also du meinst an den Rohren (bei mir 2) die wieder in den Teich gehen vom Filter da nochmal so was vor packen. So wie die Idee mit dem VLCVF ? Ich habe so Fließsäcke auch mal gemacht und an der Schlauch damals gemacht aber das verstopfte so doll da lief der Filter über nach ein paar STD

Für den Fall, falls ich den Sifi weg lasse, dann müsste ich von der Pumpe in den UVC und dann gleich unten in den einlauf richtig? So dann ist ja aber der wasserdruck da wenn ich die Pumpe aus mache, was passiert dann? Drückt das wasser durch die Pumpe zurück?


----------



## Nori (31. Mai 2015)

Jetzt sind wir wieder soweit - es hat schon seinen Grund, dass ich gesagt hab führ das Rohr von Oben nach Unten in (!) der Tonne.
Im Fall ohne Sifi würde dann nämlich nicht die ganze Tonne leer laufen, sondern nur der Schlauch bis zum Tonnenrand!

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (31. Mai 2015)

aber sehr schwer umzusetzen finde ich innen das gleichmäßig rein zu bekommen oder?
Wüsste spontan gar nicht wie. 

Und wie meinst du das mit dem leer laufen und warum läuft es dann so nicht leer.
Kannst du mir das erklären , bitte? 

Ich weiß nun immer noch nicht ob da was leer läuft oder zurück läuft wenn ich direkt vom Schlauch in den einlauf gehe


----------



## juerg_we (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo andre,
nori meint wenn du direkt unten in den filter gehen würdest,ist ja logisch weil dann unten ja ein loch im filter ist mit schlauch,und du die pumpe ausschalten würdest
läuft der filter leer,so wie du jetzt das gemacht hast sitzt ja dein siebfilter über dem auslauf,wenn jetzt die pumpe aus ist ,läuft der filter nur bis zum auslauf und der filter bleibt
voll,warum schraubst du oben an der tonne (ganz oben ziemlich nahe am rand,da kommt normal kein wasser hin)kein holz rein und dann machst du eine strebe nach unten??
dann brauchst du den randstein nicht,die strebe kannst du einfach reinklemmen,der rest erledigt der auftrieb,wo ist denn der notüberlauf der tonne????
aber soweit sieht es doch gut aus.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## amselmeister (31. Mai 2015)

wollte gerade fragen, sonst soweit alles Ok für meinen ersten ??

Notüberlauf brauche ich doch nicht, weil der Auslauf ist doch oben, mehr als da raus geht ja nicht. 
Der überlauf des Sifi ist ja oben und geht in den Auslauf der Haupttonne.

Nochmal wegen dem direktanschluss. Also ist es tatsächlich so, dass sobald die Pumpe aus ist, das ganze Wasser bis höhe des Einlaufes unten dann zurück durch die Pumpe läuft?

Kann man in die zuleitung vor oder nach dem UVC (nur an angenommen ich würde das mal alles ändern) kein Rückschlagventil machen. Dann müsste das doch Dicht sein. 

von daher lasse ich das glaube ich alles so, dann ist das mit dem leer laufen kein thema.
Und selbst wenn der Sifi nicht viel bringt kann ich es ja einfach so lassen.
Einzig stört mich der Schlauch AUF der tonne, der stört immer. aber weg legen kann ich den gar nicht weil der Schlauch ja so steif ist verdreht sich alles wenn ich das machen würde.

Wegen dem Holz. Wie meinst du das denn nun ? Ich soll über der Wasserline Holz machen und was für streben dann? Wenn die was runterdrücken sollen müssen die ja aber viel tiefer gehen.also müsste das holz ja ins wasser.

Das __ Hel-x will das immer nach oben??
weil ich überlege noch ob ich das aus den säcken lasse. weiß nicht was besser ist. 
Dann habe ich aber nix mehr um die Matten unten zu halten.


----------



## juerg_we (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo andre,
also rückschlagventil geht natürlich,aber ich denke das dieses nicht lange 100% dicht sein wird,weil da ja alles an dreck durch muss und da bleibt bestimmt was hängen.
mit der strebe meine ich oben am tonnenrand eine dachlatte quer anschrauben links und rechts,und dann eine strebe(oder 2 auf jeder seite)auf diese querstreben die du auf dem helix liegen hast dazwischen,klar sind die dann ein wenig im wasser wenn die abgefault sind,machst du neue rein(darf nur kein behandeldes holz sein)
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## amselmeister (31. Mai 2015)

aber das ist dann ja 30 - 40 cm im wasser alles

Habe mal ne Zeicnung gemacht, ganz billig.
Meinst du das so?

Was spricht eigendlich gegen meine Palisaden, Bordstein Variante?
Wie mache ich das überhaupt falls das __ Hel-x nicht in säcken ist? Den Bordstein direkt auf die Matten?  auch blöd oder?


----------



## juerg_we (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo andre,
leider keine zeichnung zu sehen,
aber so ginge das auch ,aber jedesmal diese schweren teile rausheben?????????,beim saubermachen,
ist halt wie alles nur ein vorschlag.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Nori (31. Mai 2015)

Ein Rückschlagventil ist so ziemlich das Übelste, was du dem Fluss im Schlauch antun kannst!
Ich seh wegen der Steine kein Problem - wird nach einer gewissen Einlaufzeit sowieso nur noch 1-2 Mal pro Saison nötig sein die Teile raus zu heben.

Wenn __ Hel-X mit anderen Medien in einer Tonne ist, wirst du um eine "Umverpackung" dafür nicht herum kommen - das ist eben rughendes Hel-X, dass seine Aufgabe verrichtet - das passt schon so!

Wegen des Schlauchs: Ich dachte dein Link Oben zeigt den Schlauch, den du verwendest (auch wenn er nicht von pvc-Welt ist) - deshalb sagte ich, dass der schon richtig ist!

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (31. Mai 2015)

Ja also den Stein rauszunehmen und ist wegen dem Wasserauftrieb ja wenig arbeit, selbst wenn ich das Teil 1 mal die Woche sauber machen muss.
schwerer wird eher die säcke heil raus zu bekommen 

wie ist das sowieso, wenn ich diese ganzen algen Ablagerungen weg haben will muss ich das wasser nun gut durchmischen usw damit der ganz Teich erst mal Grün ist und dann der Filter erst mal dicht ist und dann sauber machen?

Wegen dem RSV: Warum ist das so übel?

Was ist der unterschied ruhdendes  und bewegtes __ Hel-x? 

Wegen dem Schlauch. Welcher Obrige Link?

Das Bild ist nun hier


----------



## amselmeister (3. Juni 2015)

Ichwollte mich an dieser Stelle auch nochmal bei allen Bedanken die fließig geantwortet haben und mir so ermöglicht haben das Teil zu bauen 



Aber gleich danach nochmal die frage:

Wegen dem RSV: Warum ist das so übel?

Was ist der unterschied ruhdendes und bewegtes Hel-x? 

Wegen dem Schlauch. Welcher Obrige Link?

wie ist das sowieso, wenn ich diese ganzen algen Ablagerungen weg haben will muss ich das wasser nun gut durchmischen usw damit der ganz Teich erst mal Grün ist und dann der Filter erst mal dicht ist und dann sauber machen?


----------



## Zacky (3. Juni 2015)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Was ist der unterschied ruhdendes und bewegtes Hel-x?



Das ruhende Helix schwimmt an der Oberfläche und müsste nur gelegentlich mal manuell durchgerührt werden. Wenn es das einzige Biomedium ist, würde ich es auf jeden Fall zusätzlich belüften, da die ansässigen Bakterienstämme den Sauerstoff benötigen.

Das bewegte (auch schwebende) Helix sinkt nach ausreichender Besiedlung mit Bakterien nach unten und *muss* durch Belüftung in Bewegung gehalten werden. Es ist dennoch so leicht, dass es durch die aufsteigenden Luftblasen immer wieder nach oben gewirbelt wird, dadurch die Bakterien mit Sauerstoff versorgt werden und durch die Bewegung die einzelnen Filterkörper aneinander reiben oder schlagen und dadurch wiederum der "tote" Bakterienfilm / Biofilm stets abfällt. Dies trägt zu einer steten Neuauflage von Bakterienkulturen bei.



amselmeister schrieb:


> wie ist das sowieso, wenn ich diese ganzen algen Ablagerungen weg haben will muss ich das wasser nun gut durchmischen usw damit der ganz Teich erst mal Grün ist und dann der Filter erst mal dicht ist und dann sauber machen?



Was das betrifft, kann ich gerade nicht recht folgen, aber die Algenablagerungen werden nicht einfach weggehen. Zum Einen ist ein Algenfilm im Teich die größte nutzbare Filterfläche die Du im Teich haben kannst. (auch wenn's blödsinnig klingt) Die Algen werden sich gegebenfalls vermindern, wenn dein Tech eingefahren ist und die Teichbiologie auf einem stabilen Verhältnis steht. Dies wird aber eine ganze Weile brauchen und wir reden hier nicht von Wochen und Monaten, eher Jahre. 

Den Filter solltest Du regelmäßig kontrollieren und bei Bedarf reinigen. Es wird sich jede Menge Algenschlamm, Bakterienschlamm und anderer Schmutz im Filter einfinden und sich dort absetzen. Ist es zu viel Schmutz kippt der Filter und letztendlich der Teich, da sich der Schmutz wieder in Lösung verwandelt und wieder zu neuen Algen führen kann.


----------



## Zacky (3. Juni 2015)

...Doppelpost...


----------



## amselmeister (4. Juni 2015)

mmhh verstanden habe ich den unterschied des __ Hel-x immer noch nicht ganz weil ich gar nicht weiß welches ich habe.

Ich habe es ja in säcken und dann beschert mit einem Stein


----------



## Zacky (5. Juni 2015)

Beim Kauf hast Du doch irgendwas angeklickt oder hast Du das Helix von einem Bekannten oder anderen User gekauft?

Ich glaube das schwebende Helix (welches belüftet werden muss) hat eine DIchte von 1,01 und das schwimmende (also ruhende) eine Dichte von 0,98 oder so was. Wenn das irgendwo stand, dann könnte man Rückschlüsse ziehen. Wenn nicht, wird das schwebende Helix sich zeigen, wenn das Helixmaterial ordentlich besiedel ist und zum Boden sinkt. Das schwimmende bleibt eigentlich immer oben.


----------



## amselmeister (5. Juni 2015)

habe das vom Koidiscount 
hier

http://koi-discount.de/hel-xr-17-kll.html


----------



## Doc (5. Juni 2015)

Amsel ... "das Filtermedium muss frei schwimmen und kann nicht in einem Filtermedienbeutel aufbewahrt werden."


----------



## Nori (5. Juni 2015)

Können tut man alles - ich verwende das schwebende 12-er in Medienbeuteln, da es platzmässig und von der Wartung her nicht anders in einem 1-Tonnen-Filter machbar ist.
Es mag sein, dass das __ Hel-X frei eingebracht einen besseren Wirkungsgrad hat, ABER es funzt auch "im Sack"!
Wenn ich eine oder mehrere separate Tonnen hab würde ich nicht auf den Gedanken kommen das Hel-X einzupacken - aber beim Amselmeister (und auch bei meinem Filter) sind die Vorgaben halt anders...

Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo Andre,
das von Dir gekaufte __ Hel-X hat eine Dichte von ~0,95 g/cm³, und schwimmt somit leicht auf. "Schwebendes" kann in höheren Dichten hergestellt werden (das ist dann eine individuelle Fertigung aus Marktrodach). Das läßt sich auf der Herstellerseite nachlesen.
Das Aufbewahren in Säcken führt halt zu verkürzten Reinigungsintervallen, und vor allem schlechterer Filternutzung - wenn die Leistung noch reicht, warum nicht.


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juni 2015)

wenn man es in säcken packt sollten die löcher im Netz bestimmt so groß wie möglich sein oder?


----------

